# Matrimonio



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2015)

Un utente sta creando una polemica anti separazione sostenendo che il rischio è stare soli.
Questa posizione, che non è unica, mi ha fatto pensare che il motivo per cui le persone si sposano è lo stesso per cui restano insieme, nonostante tutto, e non è l'amore e nemmeno l'armonia, ma la paura e le difficoltà del vivere soli.
In effetti prendere una casa, pagare un mutuo e tutte le spese con un solo stipendio è pesante e non si ha alcun ammortizzatore famigliare in caso di difficoltà di qualsivoglia tipo.
Inoltre il matrimonio da sempre garantisce il calore di qualcuno che ci conforta alla fine della giornata e, se va bene, anche sesso regolare e garantito nel tempo, anche quando la perdita dei capelli o il dilagare della cellulite ci renderanno meno gradevoli e quando il calo delle energie ci renderebbero faticoso uscire per procacciarcelo.
E che dire dei figli? Sono tanto graziosi i cuccioli e poi la loro esistenza ci evita di dovere spiegare perché non ne abbiamo.
Devono essere proprio questi i motivi per cui ci si sposa.
O no?


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un utente sta creando una polemica anti separazione sostenendo che il rischio è stare soli.
> Questa posizione, che non è unica, mi ha fatto pensare che il motivo per cui le persone si sposano è lo stesso per cui restano insieme, nonostante tutto, e non è l'amore e nemmeno l'armonia, ma la paura e le difficoltà del vivere soli.
> In effetti prendere una casa, pagare un mutuo e tutte le spese con un solo stipendio è pesante e non si ha alcun ammortizzatore famigliare in caso di difficoltà di qualsivoglia tipo.
> Inoltre il matrimonio da sempre garantisce il calore di qualcuno che ci conforta alla fine della giornata e, se va bene, anche sesso regolare e garantito nel tempo, anche quando la perdita dei capelli o il dilagare della cellulite ci renderanno meno gradevoli e quando il calo delle energie ci renderebbero faticoso uscire per procacciarcelo.
> ...



Ciao

rispondo in base a un mio sentire. 
Non ho mai preso in considerazione lo stare da soli come un male. Di conseguenza questo pensiero non mi ha toccata e non ha influenzato le mie scelte. Le ho prese sempre in base ad altro. Forse, perché ho una famiglia grande alle spalle e visto che siamo sparsi per il mondo ci teniamo molto a restare in stretto contatto e uniti. Uno per l'altro. Così, sola, io non mi ci sento mai. O forse, perché sono stata abituata a contare solo (anche) sulle mie forze, anche stando in coppia? 
Perciò la risposta è no. Non è stato il motivo o uno dei motivi per mettermi in coppia. 

Cosa fa paura dello stare da soli, mi chiedo. È lo stare da soli con se stessi? La solitudine? L'insicurezza? Lo status quo? Il lato economico? Chi lo sa. Fatto sta, che sempre più persone scelgono di stare da sole ... così terribile allora non può essere. Sta crollando un mito dal velo nero ... che forse porta a unioni basate anche su altro. Per alcuni. Come è sempre stato. 



sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Settembre 2015)

Ci si sposa o si sta da soli per lo stesso identico motivo, fare ciò che ci fa stare meglio. 
Chi avverte il bisogno profondo di confortare con la propria presenza costante ed essere a sua volta confortato dalla presenza di un altro essere umano cercherà un legame stabile.
Chi viceversa non avverte questa necessità per vari motivi ( sienne ne ha elencato alcuni) sceglierà diversamente. 
Questi bisogni poi spesso si modificano nel corso della vita.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2015)

Mi sono sposata perché dopo anni di fidanzamento avevo capito che era l'uomo con cui volevo passare la mia vita e con il quale costruire una famiglia. La paura di stare sola non l'ho mai avuta come non è una cosa che mi spaventa ora. 
Continyo a credere che alla base debba esserci l'amore. Al lato pratico non ho mai pensato


----------



## Tessa (21 Settembre 2015)

E' l'ufficializzazzione di un legame e di un progetto comune. 
Ma non garantisce niente, se non qualche diritto in piu'. 
Bisogna lavorare al progetto tutti i santi giorni, con abnegazione, se non vuoi fallire....

Quanto alla solitudine, io ne ho paura invece. 
Ma anche qui.....a volte si e' profindamente soli piu' in coppia che da soli veramente.


----------



## Diletta (21 Settembre 2015)

Penso che ci sia molto vero nelle parole di Brunetta in un determinato periodo della vita. 
Da giovani non ci si pensa proprio alla solitudine, quindi i matrimoni celebrati in questa età non hanno di certo questa motivazione.
Le cose cambiano quando si è maturi e ancora "zitelli". Qui, si finisce per prendere quello che capita, se non è capitato di meglio, proprio per non dover ancora provare quella brutta sensazione, rincasando, di chiudere la porta sapendo che non entrerà nessuno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso che ci sia molto vero nelle parole di Brunetta in un determinato periodo della vita.
> Da giovani non ci si pensa proprio alla solitudine, quindi i matrimoni celebrati in questa età non hanno di certo questa motivazione.
> Le cose cambiano quando si è maturi e ancora "zitelli". Qui, si finisce per prendere quello che capita, se non è capitato di meglio, proprio per non dover ancora provare quella brutta sensazione, rincasando, di chiudere la porta sapendo che non entrerà nessuno.



Una solitudine più un'altra solitudine fanno due solitudini.


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso che ci sia molto vero nelle parole di Brunetta in un determinato periodo della vita.
> *Da giovani non ci si pensa proprio alla solitudine, quindi i matrimoni celebrati in questa età non hanno di certo questa motivazione.*
> Le cose cambiano quando si è maturi e ancora "zitelli". Qui, si finisce per prendere quello che capita, se non è capitato di meglio, proprio per non dover ancora provare quella brutta sensazione, rincasando, di chiudere la porta sapendo che non entrerà nessuno.


totalmente in disaccordo.

conosco alcune coppie di miei coetanei che stanno insieme da 10, 12 anni e che nonostante sia scemato l'amore e non si vada più granchè d'accordo si rimane insieme.

per paura. e per loro stessa ammissione eh? non mi permetto certo di entrare nella testa degli altri..

un mio amico è paralizzato dalla paura di rimanere solo, sono 11 anni che sta con la stessa ragazza e, benchè non sia più innamorato e non sia felice, non riesce a lasciarla. a poco sono serviti i nostri consigli, le esperienze (tipo la mia) di persone che si lasciano dopo ave preso casa, iniziato a porre le basi di una vita insieme.

ogni volta che "trova coraggio" poi si racconta la qualunque per tornare sui propri passi, tipo che lei è cambiata, che lei è migliorata (in , che so, 5 giorni di separazione? ) etc etc-

la paura è l'emozione più istintuale e primordiale che proviamo e, a mio parere, una delle più viscerali. 

anche io ho avuto paura. come ho scritto a Brunetta in un altro 3d, ho imparato a posteriori che la paura di un evento è peggio dell'accadimento stesso. 

ho avuto paura di lasciare il mio ex , anche se avevo solo 31 anni, perchè.. perchè ci avevo investito tantissimo, sia in termini sentimentali che temporali, perchè avevamo "messo su casa" , perchè pensi (come scrissi a Sbriciolata in un altro 3d) che porca miseria hai fatto di tutto per prendere quella strada, possibile che sia sbagliata?

e questo c'entra un po' poco con l'amore puro e semplice..

per quanto mi riguarda, per rispondere alla domanda di apertura.... ora che ci sono passata e non sono "morta", paura non ne ho più molta... quindi se scelgo di stare con qualcuno è perché lo desidero davvero..

EDIT: Diletta, proprio tu che parli spesso di "benessere economico" e stile di vita, puoi immaginare quanto difficile possa essere a 30, 32, 34 anni mandare tutto all'aria una volta che hai investito anche economicamente in una vita a due? anche questo è un grande freno per mandare all'aria tutto...


----------



## Diletta (21 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una solitudine più un'altra solitudine fanno due solitudini.



Sì, ma in due si sopportano meglio.
Non è così raro, qui da me, ma succederà ovunque, che un vedovo e una vedova, magari conoscenti o vicini di casa, decidano di andare a vivere nella stessa casa proprio per non sentirsi soli e per accudirsi l'un l'altro, perché c'è anche questo aspetto che non viene mai preso in esame: l'avere qualcuno che si prenda cura di noi, un giorno...


----------



## patroclo (21 Settembre 2015)

... in questo momento che sono in mezzo al guado ammetto ogni tanto di pensarci.....
In realtà nel mio matrimonio mi sento solo da anni, in questo caso penso che mi mancherebbe tornare a casa e non sentire i figli che urlano ..... tanto prima o poi uscirebbero di casa lo stesso ...


----------



## Diletta (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> totalmente in disaccordo.
> 
> *conosco alcune coppie di miei coetanei che stanno insieme da 10, 12 anni e che nonostante sia scemato l'amore e non si vada più granchè d'accordo si rimane insieme.
> *
> ...




Sì, anche il caso che hai detto tu è abbastanza frequente quando si parla di "fidanzamenti storici", però, penso che soprattutto incida la paura di dover cominciare tutto daccapo mentre la via vecchia è comunque rassicurante perché conosciuta.
Non si dovrebbe mai stare insieme a qualcuno per anni e anni prima di realizzare il progetto comune di mettere su casa e famiglia.
Quando arriva quel momento...addio, ogni entusiasmo è sparito e partire con un matrimonio dove tutto è conosciuto e abituale è già, di per sé, una bella scommessa!


----------



## Diletta (21 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> ... in questo momento che sono in mezzo al guado ammetto ogni tanto di pensarci.....
> In realtà nel mio matrimonio mi sento solo da anni, in questo caso penso che mi mancherebbe tornare a casa e non sentire i figli che urlano ..... *tanto prima o poi uscirebbero di casa lo stesso* ...



Appunto: prima o *poi.
*Io ti consiglio di goderteli ancora un po' restando a casa...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma in due si sopportano meglio.
> Non è così raro, qui da me, ma succederà ovunque, che un vedovo e una vedova, magari conoscenti o vicini di casa, decidano di andare a vivere nella stessa casa proprio per non sentirsi soli e per accudirsi l'un l'altro, perché c'è anche questo aspetto che non viene mai preso in esame: l'avere qualcuno che si prenda cura di noi, un giorno...


ma questo non è un matrimonio è una convivenza di comodo


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, anche il caso che hai detto tu è abbastanza frequente quando si parla di "fidanzamenti storici", però, penso che soprattutto incida la paura di dover cominciare tutto daccapo mentre la via vecchia è comunque rassicurante perché conosciuta.
> *Non si dovrebbe mai stare insieme a qualcuno per anni e anni prima di realizzare il progetto comune di mettere su casa e famiglia.*
> Quando arriva quel momento...addio, ogni entusiasmo è sparito e partire con un matrimonio dove tutto è conosciuto e abituale è già, di per sé, una bella scommessa!



ma se ti conosci a 20 anni e ti innamori, inizi a stare insieme, casa insieme è una chimera, perchè sei ancora all'università, poi quando ti laurei inizia il calvario degli stage.. e insomma è noto che a Roma le case non te le regalano, anzi... i prezzi sono improponibili... tempo che ti puoi economicamente "permettere" la convivenza di anni insieme (se ti sei fidanzato presto) già ne hai fatti 8, 9....


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un utente sta creando una polemica anti separazione sostenendo che il rischio è stare soli.
> Questa posizione, che non è unica, mi ha fatto pensare che il motivo per cui le persone si sposano è lo stesso per cui restano insieme, nonostante tutto, e non è l'amore e nemmeno l'armonia, ma la paura e le difficoltà del vivere soli.
> In effetti prendere una casa, pagare un mutuo e tutte le spese con un solo stipendio è pesante e non si ha alcun ammortizzatore famigliare in caso di difficoltà di qualsivoglia tipo.
> Inoltre il matrimonio da sempre garantisce il calore di qualcuno che ci conforta alla fine della giornata e, se va bene, anche sesso regolare e garantito nel tempo, anche quando la perdita dei capelli o il dilagare della cellulite ci renderanno meno gradevoli e quando il calo delle energie ci renderebbero faticoso uscire per procacciarcelo.
> ...



Credo che in tanti si sposino perchè è nella cultura italiana-cattolica. 

Questi sposandosi, avendo figli, ed affrontando i problemi che la vita mette di fronte, faranno i conti con se stessi, la propria soggettività maturità-immaturità, diventando qualcosa di diverso da quello che era il motivo principale del matrimonio. Alcuni invece passando attraverso le traversie incontrate riusciranno a percorrere quella strada che hanno fatto evolvendosi e rendendosi conto che, l'amore va costruito, la vita va vissuta perchè è unica, ed i figli ti completano come essere umano perchè non c'è scopo più naturale e bello di procreare. 
La separazione fa parte della decisione della coppia, bisogna rispettarla, è una decisione che se è stata presa ha dietro riflessioni e scelte di chi vuole separarsi.


----------



## patroclo (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Appunto: prima o *poi.
> *Io ti consiglio di goderteli ancora un po' restando a casa...


No ! mi spiace Diletta ma io non ti capisco............ come non capisco mia moglie, come non capisco tutte ste donne che s'immolano, che fanno le crocerossine ... ecc. ecc.


----------



## Diletta (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma se ti conosci a 20 anni e ti innamori, inizi a stare insieme, casa insieme è una chimera, perchè sei ancora all'università, poi quando ti laurei inizia il calvario degli stage.. e insomma è noto che a Roma le case non te le regalano, anzi... i prezzi sono improponibili... tempo che ti puoi economicamente "permettere" la convivenza di anni insieme (se ti sei fidanzato presto) già ne hai fatti 8, 9....



E lo so che stanno così le cose...ma perché l'entusiasmo e le relative "farfalle" devono avere una scadenza?!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> No ! mi spiace Diletta ma io non ti capisco............ come non capisco mia moglie, come non capisco tutte ste donne che s'immolano, che fanno le crocerossine ... ecc. ecc.


spero di averti dato un verde....temo di aver sbagliato il tasto:scared:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E lo so che stanno così le cose...ma perché l'entusiasmo e le relative "farfalle" devono avere una scadenza?!!


io non penso affatto che abbiano una scadenza  

sono stata ad un matrimonio la scorsa settimana, loro stanno insieme da 14 anni e si amano alla follia, si percepisce da ogni piccolo gesto..


ma conosco anche chi non si ama più eppure rimane assieme per nmila paure..

non esistono regole predefinite. come non è assolutamente scontato che un fidanzamento in età più adulta sia garanzia di amore, stabilità e fedeltà "finchè morte non ci separi"..


----------



## patroclo (21 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> spero di averti dato un verde....temo di aver sbagliato il tasto:scared:


E' Arrivato !!! Grazie !!! ma alla fine si vince qualchecosa ?   :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> E' Arrivato !!! Grazie !!! ma alla fine si vince qualchecosa ?   :rotfl::carneval:


No ma mi sarebbe dispiaciuto aver sbagliato a pigiare


----------



## Eratò (21 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> E' Arrivato !!! Grazie !!! ma alla fine si vince qualchecosa ?   :rotfl::carneval:


Un set di asciugamani e un servizio di piatti per quelli in procinto di separazione... Per gli altri, un abbonamento per Riza psicosomatica


----------



## Dalida (21 Settembre 2015)

ciao brunetta e ciao a tutti.
leggo con interesse questo thread, poiché secondo me del matrimonio c'è poco bisogno, basta la convivenza e ovviamente mi sto orientando solo verso quella direzione. 
vari conoscenti mi hanno invece detto che dovremmo sposarci, senza spiegare bene il motivo.
un tizio - che peraltro conosco appena - mi disse proprio che la convivenza non è niente, ma che ci vuole il matrimonio.
ma i motivi?


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao brunetta e ciao a tutti.
> leggo con interesse questo thread, poiché secondo me del matrimonio c'è poco bisogno, basta la convivenza e ovviamente mi sto orientando solo verso quella direzione.
> vari conoscenti mi hanno invece detto che dovremmo sposarci, senza spiegare bene il motivo.
> un tizio - che peraltro conosco appena - mi disse proprio che la convivenza non è niente, ma che ci vuole il matrimonio.
> ma i motivi?


Ciao Dali! 
Credo semplice convenzione sociale...
Sto notando (mannaggia alle amiche sposerecce...) spesso che il matrimonio più che essere voluto dalla coppia è voluto dalla cerchia, amici e famigliari.
E quindi ci si sposa per fare contenti gli altri.


----------



## Dalida (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ciao Dali!
> Credo semplice convenzione sociale...
> Sto notando (mannaggia alle amiche sposerecce...) spesso che il matrimonio più che essere voluto dalla coppia è voluto dalla cerchia, amici e famigliari.
> E quindi ci si sposa per fare contenti gli altri.


ma non trovi assurdo che questo tizio mi abbia detto sta cosa?
è uno che conosco solo per lavoro, l'avrò visto pochissime volte!
a ripensarci avrei dovuto rispondergli di farsi i fatti suoi.
comunque sì, anche io noto la stessa cosa. la questione della solitudine l'ho vista solo in un caso, che peraltro lo esplicitava senza giri di parole. per il resto non vedo molte persone che ragionano in questi termini.


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma non trovi assurdo che questo tizio mi abbia detto sta cosa?
> è uno che conosco solo per lavoro, l'avrò visto pochissime volte!
> a ripensarci avrei dovuto rispondergli di farsi i fatti suoi.
> comunque sì, anche io noto la stessa cosa. la questione della solitudine l'ho vista solo in un caso, che peraltro lo esplicitava senza giri di parole. per il resto non vedo molte persone che ragionano in questi termini.


Certo che è assurdo!
Lo trovo pari ai discorsi delle ragazze che hanno appena partorito che ti si attaccano alla giugulare chiedendoti quando lo fai tu...e se dici cortesemente che non è nei tuoi immediati progetti ti guardano come se le avessi offese a morte.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un utente sta creando una polemica anti separazione sostenendo che il rischio è stare soli.
> Questa posizione, che non è unica, mi ha fatto pensare che il motivo per cui le persone si sposano è lo stesso per cui restano insieme, nonostante tutto, e non è l'amore e nemmeno l'armonia, ma la paura e le difficoltà del vivere soli.
> In effetti prendere una casa, pagare un mutuo e tutte le spese con un solo stipendio è pesante e non si ha alcun ammortizzatore famigliare in caso di difficoltà di qualsivoglia tipo.
> Inoltre il matrimonio da sempre garantisce il calore di qualcuno che ci conforta alla fine della giornata e, se va bene, anche sesso regolare e garantito nel tempo, anche quando la perdita dei capelli o il dilagare della cellulite ci renderanno meno gradevoli e quando il calo delle energie ci renderebbero faticoso uscire per procacciarcelo.
> ...


no
tu sposti indietro nel tempo considerazioni che invece possono sorgere, ma non è mica detto, anni dopo il matrimonio, sottendendo che chi decide di sposarsi sia null'altro che un calcolatore, il che è assurdo, secondo me


----------



## Ingenuo (21 Settembre 2015)

Meno male che ci sono questi utenti provocatori, sennò qua sarebbe una noia mortale..:carneval:
Invece fioriscono le discussioni. Non male, no?


----------



## Martoriato (21 Settembre 2015)

Non ho mai avvertito una solitudine cosi' dannosa e tossica come quella che ho provato quando ero sposato. Apnee notturne,sfoghi cutanei,depressione,attacchi di aggressivita'....quindi una persona dovrebbe essere pronta a vivere tutto questo per non sentirsi sola ? Stiamo freschi...


----------



## Dalida (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che è assurdo!
> Lo trovo pari ai discorsi delle ragazze che hanno appena partorito che ti si attaccano alla giugulare chiedendoti quando lo fai tu...e se dici cortesemente che non è nei tuoi immediati progetti ti guardano come se le avessi offese a morte.


l'argomento è nato proprio perché la sua collega è incinta e io le avevo fatto gli auguri, trovandomi a dover passare quella mattina nel loro ufficio.
i figli, comunque, sono un'altra incognita.
se si decide di averne il matrimonio rappresenta effettivamente una tutela per loro o è l'ennesima scemenza?
boh.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

Un parere mio è: convivenza o matrimonio rimangono delle scelte. La scelta va rispettata sempre. Andare a parlare in maniera negativa o su l'una o sull'altra non credo sia nè legittimo nè bello. Parlarne si, in maniera rispettosa per entrambe le scelte.


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che è assurdo!
> Lo trovo pari ai discorsi delle ragazze che hanno appena partorito che ti si attaccano alla giugulare chiedendoti quando lo fai tu...e se dici cortesemente che non è nei tuoi immediati progetti ti guardano come se le avessi offese a morte.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

ad una cena con amiche più grandi che non vedo spesso, ho raccontato loro che ho iniziato da poco una nuova  relazione... sanno ovviamente che da un anno e mezzo ho chiuso la precedente relazione e che è finita non molto bene.

una (incinta del secondo figlio) mi chiede cosa aspetto a sposarmi e figliare, che ho 32 anni mica 20... :rotfl:

io l'ho presa a ridere  stiamo insieme da 3 mesi :rotfl:

certo, sarebbe stato meglio fare un figlio con il mio ex "perchè ormai hai 30 anni ed è ora", invece che interrompere la storia malata...è vè?


----------



## Diletta (21 Settembre 2015)

*è normale*

che chi è passata dall'altra parte, cioè sposata e magari pure con figli, veda le cose dalla sua ottica.
E' un meccanismo naturale perché una volta sposati, ammettiamo pure dopo un periodo di "rodaggio" ci si sente talmente a nostro agio da non contemplare altre vie alternative. 
Il matrimonio rende la convivenza più responsabile e più seria.
Quanto ai figli, questi sono maggiormente tutelati rispetto alla convivenza, dove esiste la remota possibilità di non venire riconosciuti dal padre naturale (non si può mai sapere nella vita) e questo significa problemi e contrasti che, sinceramente, se si vogliono avere dei figli, si possono tranquillamente evitare col matrimonio.
Civile o religioso, non ha importanza, ma quelle firme contano parecchio in termini di salvaguardia dei bimbi.


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> che chi è passata dall'altra parte, cioè sposata e magari pure con figli, veda le cose dalla sua ottica.
> E' un meccanismo naturale perché una volta sposati, ammettiamo pure dopo un periodo di "rodaggio" ci si sente talmente a nostro agio da non contemplare altre vie alternative.
> *Il matrimonio rende la convivenza più responsabile e più seria.*
> Quanto ai figli, questi sono maggiormente tutelati rispetto alla convivenza, dove esiste la remota possibilità di non venire riconosciuti dal padre naturale (non si può mai sapere nella vita) e questo significa problemi e contrasti che, sinceramente, se si vogliono avere dei figli, si possono tranquillamente evitare col matrimonio.
> Civile o religioso, non ha importanza, ma quelle firme contano parecchio in termini di salvaguardia dei bimbi.



Perchè?

E cosa significa esattamente, nel concreto intendo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Diletta ha detto:


> che chi è passata dall'altra parte, cioè sposata e magari pure con figli, veda le cose dalla sua ottica.
> E' un meccanismo naturale perché una volta sposati, ammettiamo pure dopo un periodo di "rodaggio" ci si sente talmente a nostro agio da non contemplare altre vie alternative.
> Il matrimonio rende la convivenza più responsabile e più seria.
> Quanto ai figli, questi sono maggiormente tutelati rispetto alla convivenza, dove esiste la remota possibilità di non venire riconosciuti dal padre naturale (non si può mai sapere nella vita) e questo significa problemi e contrasti che, sinceramente, se si vogliono avere dei figli, si possono tranquillamente evitare col matrimonio.
> Civile o religioso, non ha importanza, ma quelle firme contano parecchio in termini di salvaguardia dei bimbi.


Il matrimonio rende la convivenza più responsabile e seria?
Sono le persone che rendono più responsabile e seria un'unione non un matrimonio..............,io convivo da 10 anni e non cambierei neanche un giorno della mia convivenza con tanti di questi matrimoni di facciata..dove volano cazzi e mtuande di ogni tipo....


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> E cosa significa esattamente, nel concreto intendo.


che se cambi la serratura, quello/a chiama i carabinieri?


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè?
> 
> E cosa significa esattamente, nel concreto intendo.


che se hai firmato un contratto davanti alla legge allora sei responsabile, se invece convivi puoi mandare tutto all'aria.

per ragionamenti di questo tipo viviamo in una società in cui ancora si sentono frasi come "m'ha messo er cappio al collo", "me vole incastrà" ect, perchè dall'altro punto di vista, " t ho fatto firmare ormai ndo cazzo vai, eh, eh" , "se mi molla mi mantiene".

questa è un pensiero che mi fa ribrezzo. disgustoso


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il matrimonio rende la convivenza più responsabile e seria?
> Sono le persone che rendono più responsabile e seria un'unione non un matrimonio..............,io convivo da 10 anni e non cambierei neanche un giorno della mia convivenza con tanti di questi matrimoni di facciata..dove volano cazzi e mtuande di ogni tipo....


applauso.

quoto e straquoto.


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che se hai firmato un contratto davanti alla legge allora sei responsabile, se invece convivi puoi mandare tutto all'aria.
> 
> per ragionamenti di questo tipo viviamo in una società in cui ancora si sentono frasi come "m'ha messo er cappio al collo", "me vole incastrà" ect, perchè dall'altro punto di vista, " t ho fatto firmare ormai ndo cazzo vai, eh, eh" , "se mi molla mi mantiene".
> 
> questa è un pensiero che mi fa ribrezzo. disgustoso



Ciao

spesso, l'altra faccia della medaglia da disgusto. 
Anche il potersi defilare senza assumersi nessuna responsabilità. 

Sono stata convivente per diciotto anni. Per precisare. Ci siamo sposati dopo la catastrofe, proprio per l'aspetto delle responsabilità e in nome dei diciotto anni ... non è controverso. Dipende, come sempre, dalle persone. 


sienne


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> che se cambi la serratura, quello/a chiama i carabinieri?



Allora....se mi dite ancora una volta che sono troppo razionale...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Io stavo pensando in termini relazionali. 

Che ingenua...e pure romantica!!:facepalm:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Allora....se mi dite ancora una volta che sono troppo razionale...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Io stavo pensando in termini relazionali.
> 
> Che ingenua...e pure romantica!!:facepalm:



hai chiesto nel concreto che cambia, no?


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> spesso, l'altra faccia della medaglia da disgusto.
> Anche il potersi defilare senza assumersi nessuna responsabilità.
> ...


anche io sono stata convivente, anche io me ne sono andata e anche io senza alcun diritto. 

ma il discorso dell'assumersi responsabilità morali soltanto in virtù di un pezzo di carta firmato mi fa un po' schifo   per non parlare di quelle economiche. sono stra totalmente a favore del riconoscimento di pari diritti alle coppie di fatto.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> Allora....se mi dite ancora una volta che sono troppo razionale...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Io stavo pensando in termini relazionali.
> 
> Che ingenua...e pure romantica!!:facepalm:


Ipazia stai bene?che hai?cosa ti è successo?
Non è da te scrivere un post di tre righe essenziali....
Possiamo stare tranquilli?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Allora....se mi dite ancora una volta che sono troppo razionale...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Io stavo pensando in termini relazionali.
> 
> Che ingenua...e pure romantica!!:facepalm:


eh quello intendevo io. che secondo questa visione che ha posto lei, in termini relazionali hai obblighi morali che da convivente non hai..


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che se hai firmato un contratto davanti alla legge allora sei responsabile, se invece convivi puoi mandare tutto all'aria.
> 
> per ragionamenti di questo tipo viviamo in una società in cui ancora si sentono frasi come "m'ha messo er cappio al collo", "me vole incastrà" ect, perchè dall'altro punto di vista, " t ho fatto firmare ormai ndo cazzo vai, eh, eh" , "se mi molla mi mantiene".
> 
> questa è un pensiero che mi fa ribrezzo. disgustoso


Se proprio si ha bisogno di "contrattualizzare" l'unione, esistono i contratti more uxorio. 

Non mi sembra che i tempi non si siano modificati a riguardo.

Anzi. Di opzioni ce ne sono molte. E molto meno costose di matrimoni festosi e celebrati con crismi e carismi. 

Dici che il matrimonio esprime solo la necessità di contrattualizzare?

(al netto del disgusto. Intendo.)

(ma se mi parlate solo di amore vomito copiosamente.)


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Ok*



ipazia ha detto:


> Se proprio si ha bisogno di "contrattualizzare" l'unione, esistono i contratti more uxorio.
> 
> Non mi sembra che i tempi non si siano modificati a riguardo.
> 
> ...



Ok ti senti meglio....ok.


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> hai chiesto nel concreto che cambia, no?


Tu!! proprio tu, che mi hai perculata per il mio giubbotto bellissimo!! (che renzi mi dovrebbe leccare la suola con adorazione!)

Perchè ti sposi? 
(seriamente, se è una domanda invadente lascia stare)


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se proprio si ha bisogno di "contrattualizzare" l'unione, esistono i contratti more uxorio.
> 
> Non mi sembra che i tempi non si siano modificati a riguardo.
> 
> ...


per me assolutamente no, io ho convissuto  e c'ho messo lo stesso identico amore, impegno, dispendio di energie, tempo e denaro che avrei investito se fossimo stati sposati.

il matrimonio per quanto mi riguarda rappresenta la volontà di legarsi "per tutta la vita" ad un altro individuo, e non solo in termini di amore eterno (così non vomiti ) ma anche come altro responsabile di te, compagno di vita e di scelte economiche e pratiche..


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ipazia stai bene?che hai?cosa ti è successo?
> Non è da te scrivere un post di tre righe essenziali....
> Possiamo stare tranquilli?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> Ok ti senti meglio....ok.


Ho attraversato un week end....intenso e imprevisto!


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*ok*



ipazia ha detto:


> Ho attraversato un week end....intenso e imprevisto!


Si,non sei la solita....


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh quello intendevo io. che secondo questa visione che ha posto lei, in termini relazionali hai obblighi morali che da convivente non hai..


E infatti questo mi interessava capire...


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,non sei la solita....


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E infatti questo mi interessava capire...


questo mi infastidisce.. il fatto che da convivente/fidanzato/impegnato tutto è concesso, invece con l'anello al dito beh allora ti assumi le responsabilità.

come ha detto perfettamente Claudio, si tratta di qualità di persone, non di tipo d'impegno.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> questo mi infastidisce.. il fatto che da convivente/fidanzato/impegnato tutto è concesso, invece con l'anello al dito beh allora ti assumi le responsabilità.
> 
> come ha detto perfettamente Claudio, si tratta di qualità di persone, non di tipo d'impegno.


Chi è claudio?


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu!! proprio tu, che mi hai perculata per il mio giubbotto bellissimo!! (che renzi mi dovrebbe leccare la suola con adorazione!)
> 
> Perchè ti sposi?
> (seriamente, se è una domanda invadente lascia stare)


principalmente perchè lui ci tiene
può sembrare strano (soprattutto che ci tenga così tanto, visto il soggetto che desidera sposare), ma è anche vero che io sono un caso molto particolare, e anche lui, per la vita che abbiamo fatto fino adesso


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi è claudio?


Claudio è la versione seria e composta di Mastro Oscuro.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho attraversato un week end....intenso e imprevisto!


Imprevisti gaudiosi o miserrimi?


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*AH*



banshee ha detto:


> Claudio è la versione seria e composta di Mastro Oscuro.


Quindi c'è:claudio,mastro,e il mago?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Ohhhh*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Imprevisti gaudiosi o miserrimi?


Anvedi chi c'è?ma sei una nuova utente?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi c'è:claudio,mastro,e il mago?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Uno e trino...


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi c'è:claudio,mastro,e il mago?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a quanto pare sì...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uno e trino...


ha la personalità multipla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> principalmente perchè lui ci tiene
> può sembrare strano (soprattutto che ci tenga così tanto, visto il soggetto che desidera sposare), ma è anche vero che io sono un caso molto particolare, e anche lui, per la vita che abbiamo fatto fino adesso


pensa che io speravo in qualche illuminazione proprio da te!
ovviamente parlo di risvolti pratici 
tuttavia noi ancora nemmeno conviviamo, credo se ne parlerà in primavera, e per me almeno un po' prima di fare altri passi ci vorrà.
lui è meno contrario, ma per lui dovevamo andare a vivere insieme dopo un solo anno, quindi non fa testo.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi è claudio?


Un tizio buffo.. Conosci? :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> per me assolutamente no, io ho convissuto  e c'ho messo lo stesso identico amore, impegno, dispendio di energie, tempo e denaro che avrei investito se fossimo stati sposati.
> 
> il matrimonio per quanto mi riguarda rappresenta la volontà di legarsi "per tutta la vita" ad un altro individuo, e non solo in termini di amore eterno (così non vomiti ) ma anche come altro responsabile di te, compagno di vita e di scelte economiche e pratiche..


Quello dell'impegno reciproco è un livello. 

Ma il matrimonio è anche l'espressione della società in cui viviamo. 
Tanto che è un'istituzione. 

Assumerselo è anche un'azione di "politica sociale". 

E questo è un altro livello di responsabilità che io ci vedo. 

Il matrimonio non riguarda soltanto la coppia. 

Riguarda anche la società. Che chiede, in quel vincolo, il rispetto di determinate norme. E che riconosce, in quel vincolo, l'esistenza di quella coppia. 

E poi, per chi se lo assume c'è anche il livello religioso. E anche qui c'è un dare/avere fra coppia e istituzione.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un tizio buffo.. Conosci? :rotfl:


No,io conosco quello togo....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anvedi chi c'è?ma sei una nuova utente?:rotfl::rotfl:


Eh si... Nuova e lucidata ... prevedo che io e lei ci conosceremo meglio :roftl :


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,io conosco quello togo....


Per capirci e semplificare : quello che porta la monnezza con nonchalance


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si... Nuova e lucidata ... prevedo che io e lei ci conosceremo meglio :roftl :


Chissa lei cosa intende per meglio...:rotfl:non mi dica niente..mi faccia almeno sognare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> *pensa che io speravo in qualche illuminazione proprio da te!*
> ovviamente parlo di risvolti pratici
> tuttavia noi ancora nemmeno conviviamo, credo se ne parlerà in primavera, e per me almeno un po' prima di fare altri passi ci vorrà.
> lui è meno contrario, ma per lui dovevamo andare a vivere insieme dopo un solo anno, quindi non fa testo.


lascia stare, non sono proprio da prendere da esempio
poi noi non abbiamo nemmeno problemi di case, insomma mi pare che lui alla fine sia estremamente entusiasta del fatto che adesso andiamo d'accordissimo, e desideri continuare così per sempre
si vede che il matrimonio gli sembra tipo una specie di garanzia che le cose non cambino, chissà


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> principalmente perchè lui ci tiene
> può sembrare strano (soprattutto che ci tenga così tanto, visto il soggetto che desidera sposare), ma è anche vero che io sono un caso molto particolare, e anche lui, per la vita che abbiamo fatto fino adesso


uh...

e tu ci tieni? (a parte il riconoscimento della particolarità del soggetto)


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per capirci e semplificare : quello che porta la monnezza con nonchalance


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> lascia stare, non sono proprio da prendere da esempio
> poi noi non abbiamo nemmeno problemi di case, insomma mi pare che lui alla fine sia estremamente entusiasta del fatto che adesso andiamo d'accordissimo, e desideri continuare così per sempre
> si vede che il matrimonio *gli sembra tipo una specie di garanzia che le cose non cambino*, chissà



 non ti spaventa?????

A me quel tipo di pensiero sembra il grembo dei "pantofolai" (tanto per citare una categoria, e non la peggiore...che ti stai per sposare)


----------



## Dalida (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> lascia stare, non sono proprio da prendere da esempio
> poi noi non abbiamo nemmeno problemi di case, insomma mi pare che lui alla fine sia estremamente entusiasta del fatto che adesso andiamo d'accordissimo, e desideri continuare così per sempre
> *si vede che il matrimonio gli sembra tipo una specie di garanzia che le cose non cambino*, chissà


anche da queste parti il discorso è tornato in auge dopo poco che siamo tornati insieme dopo il periodo di crisi.
c'è anche che contestualmente abbiamo fatto delle cose insieme riguardanti il lavoro, quindi ci troviamo ormai quasi tutta la settimana a dormire insieme, però le case sono due!


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> uh...
> 
> e tu ci tieni? (a parte il riconoscimento della particolarità del soggetto)


a lui sì, moltissimo
al matrimonio con lui, anche, per la proprietà transitiva


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Imprevisti gaudiosi o miserrimi?


Assolutamente gaudiosi!

Un bel week end. Di quelli che fanno bene.


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quello dell'impegno reciproco è un livello.
> 
> Ma il matrimonio è anche l'espressione della società in cui viviamo.
> Tanto che è un'istituzione.
> ...


vincolo religioso dipende, se ci si sposa con rito civile no..

il discorso dei livelli di responsabilità giuridico, legale e sociale è un conto, la responsabilità morale e "emotiva" (non so come dirlo meglio) è un altro.

del tipo," fino a che non siamo sposati una scappatella che vuoi che sia? poi da sposati no, oh, ma che scherzi, c'ho l'anello." questo mi disgusta profondamente..


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> a lui sì, moltissimo
> al matrimonio con lui, anche, per la proprietà transitiva


Capisco. 

E ti basta? 

(sono davvero curiosa. Se esagero, sfanculami! )


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non ti spaventa?????
> 
> A me quel tipo di pensiero sembra il grembo dei "pantofolai" (tanto per citare una categoria, e non la peggiore...che ti stai per sposare)


diciamo che un po' di tranquillità è anche secondo me quello che ci vuole
non abbiamo avuto una vita facile, le pantofole non le abbiamo mai portate
lui per sua volontà, io per una serie di traversie spesso non dipendenti da me...adesso ci piace immaginare un futuro sereno insieme


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma in due si sopportano meglio.
> Non è così raro, qui da me, ma succederà ovunque, che un vedovo e una vedova, magari conoscenti o vicini di casa, decidano di andare a vivere nella stessa casa proprio per non sentirsi soli e per accudirsi l'un l'altro, perché c'è anche questo aspetto che non viene mai preso in esame: l'avere qualcuno che si prenda cura di noi, un giorno...



Statisticamente le donne vivono da 10 a 20 anni in più degli uomini.
Mettersi in coppia in età adulta per accudimento significa avere lo spirito della badante senza stipendio.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> anche da queste parti il discorso è tornato in auge dopo poco che siamo tornati insieme dopo il periodo di crisi.
> c'è anche che contestualmente abbiamo fatto delle cose insieme riguardanti il lavoro, quindi ci troviamo ormai quasi tutta la settimana a dormire insieme, però le case sono due!


anche lui ha ancora casa sua, e sta da me
io invece ho tante case e potremmo spostarci dove ci pare, solo che questa ha il giardino e mi è comoda per i cani


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capisco.
> 
> E ti basta?
> 
> (sono davvero curiosa. Se esagero, sfanculami! )


lo amo, pare che mi ami, che altro mi serve?


----------



## Diletta (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche lui ha ancora casa sua, e sta da me
> *io invece ho tante case* e potremmo spostarci dove ci pare, solo che questa ha il giardino e mi è comoda per i cani




...buon per te!


----------



## banshee (21 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Statisticamente le donne vivono da 10 a 20 anni in più degli uomini.
> Mettersi in coppia in età adulta per accudimento significa avere lo spirito della badante senza stipendio.


sei grande :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vincolo religioso dipende, se ci si sposa con rito civile no..
> 
> il discorso dei livelli di responsabilità giuridico, legale e sociale è un conto, la responsabilità morale e "emotiva" (non so come dirlo meglio) è un altro.
> 
> del tipo," fino a che non siamo sposati una scappatella che vuoi che sia? poi da sposati no, oh, ma che scherzi, c'ho l'anello." questo mi disgusta profondamente..


Sì. Ok. 

Ma io mi sto proprio riferendo ad una posizione politica nella società. 

Quando ero col mio ex lui si voleva sposare. Per lui era fondamentale. 

Per me non era una assunzione solo di coppia. Significava diventare anche "cellula" di una società che io non condivido fino in fondo. 
E diventarlo in una istituzione che ha una storia e dei simboli, che ancora condizionano. 
E di cui io non sono convinta. 

Mi è sempre sembrato incoerente, per me stessa, accettare un contratto senza condividerne i contenuti, che tanto in un modo o nell'altro se avessi voluto l'uscita di emergenza l'avrei trovata. 

Sono femmina. Donna. E anche cittadina. 

E anche come cittadina io sento doveri e responsabilità. Oltre che diritti. 

La prima responsabilità che sento nei confronti della società di cui godo anche i frutti, è il non mentire. 

Se mi fossi sposata avrei mentito a me stessa, accettando un'istituzione che critico, e avrei mentito anche alla società di cui avrei chiesto il riconoscimento. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Per assumermi la responsabilità del mio sentire nei confronti di un'altra persona, io non ho bisogno di patti. 
Le assumo perchè lo voglio. 

E non ho neanche bisogno di garanzie. 

Che considero illusorie fra l'altro. E utili solo per cambiare la serratura appunto. 

Ma come cittadina, non affermare questo con le mie azioni, la trovo una mancanza di responsabilità. 
E una mancanza di partecipazione alla "politica sociale" della società di cui usufruisco.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...buon per te!


grazie, è il mio "lavoro"
ora se tutto va bene apro anche un residence, vediamo


----------



## Dalida (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche lui ha ancora casa sua, e sta da me
> io invece ho tante case e potremmo spostarci dove ci pare, solo che questa ha il giardino e mi è comoda per i cani


eh, io ho una sola casa  e probabilmente staremo qui, almeno per un po', poiché lui è in affitto.
ecco, qualora ne volessimo prendere una più grande magari da sposati sarebbe più facile.
l'altro giorno un tizio, sempre per il suo lavoro, chiamò qui, chiedendomi se ero la signora *cognomefidanzato*.
minchia!


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> lo amo, pare che mi ami, che altro mi serve?


Chiedo. A me non basterebbe.

Quel livello, è sufficiente per la coppia. 

La società chiede anche altro. Fra cui adesione ad un modello. 

Per quanto mi riguarda, non riesco a mentire dicendo di condividere un modello che non condivido. 

Specialmente se esistono opzioni alternative e più "fedeli" per affermare il trasporto verso un'altra persona. 

Ovviamente serve essere sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. 

Al mio ex non fregava un cazzo del matrimonio. In fondo. Neanche sapeva cosa significasse. 
Lui era solo convinto che in quel modo il nostro legame sarebbe stato "per sempre" in automatico. 

A me, quella sua posizione, ha fatto perdere non poca stima nei suoi confronti. A dire il vero.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> eh, io ho una sola casa  e probabilmente staremo qui, almeno per un po', poiché lui è in affitto.
> ecco, qualora ne volessimo prendere una più grande magari da sposati sarebbe più facile.
> l'altro giorno un tizio, sempre per il suo lavoro, chiamò qui, chiedendomi se ero la signora *cognomefidanzato*.
> minchia!



anche a me ogni tanto dicono: tuo marito...
e io: non è mio marito, anzi nemmeno lo conosco


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che un po' di tranquillità è anche secondo me quello che ci vuole
> non abbiamo avuto una vita facile, le pantofole non le abbiamo mai portate
> lui per sua volontà, io per una serie di traversie spesso non dipendenti da me...adesso ci piace immaginare un futuro sereno insieme


Quindi una delle funzioni del matrimonio è dare una tranquillità?

Come mai serve il matrimonio per immaginare un futuro sereno insieme?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il matrimonio rende la convivenza più responsabile e seria?
> Sono le persone che rendono più responsabile e seria un'unione non un matrimonio..............,io convivo da 10 anni e non cambierei neanche un giorno della mia convivenza con tanti di questi matrimoni di facciata..dove volano cazzi e mtuande di ogni tipo....



A volte ti pigghiassi a tumpuluna, sai perchè? Perchè alla fine non hai torto, hai ragione. Solo che un matrimonio implica una credenza religiosa. Ciò in Italia è molto comune e suggella l'unione di due persone anche davanti a Dio, se c'è stata questo patto, questo matrimonio davanti a Dio ed alla propria religione, vuol dire che la coppia lo ha voluto, esattamente come la coppia che convive senza sposarsi, nè tanto nè quanto, è una decisione della coppia. Dopo però attraverso le proprie decisioni ci si prende responsabilità diverse a secondo di ciò che si è scelto. 

Alla fine secondo me se volano cazzi mazzi e ramurazzi non è certo perchè ci si è sposati o si convive, è perchè piace il cazzo e la figa altrui, semplicemente eh! E qua son ritornato al tuo discorso. :rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Chiedo. A me non basterebbe.
> 
> Quel livello, è sufficiente per la coppia.
> 
> ...


boh non sono mai stata un modello sociale, e nemmeno lui, tuttavia il matrimonio così come lo conosciamo secondo me può anche essere l'unione di due persone difficili da incasellare in modelli comuni
non vedo nulla di ostativo forse perchè è proprio l'amore che rende un'unione degna di questo nome, a prescindere dai soggetti che la desiderano


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A volte ti pigghiassi a tumpuluna, sai perchè? Perchè alla fine non hai torto, hai ragione. Solo che un matrimonio implica una credenza religiosa. Ciò in Italia è molto comune e suggella l'unione di due persone anche davanti a Dio, se c'è stata questo patto, questo matrimonio davanti a Dio ed alla propria religione, vuol dire che la coppia lo ha voluto, esattamente come la coppia che convive senza sposarsi, nè tanto nè quanto, è una decisione della coppia. Dopo però attraverso le proprie decisioni ci si prende responsabilità diverse a secondo di ciò che si è scelto.
> 
> Alla fine secondo me se volano cazzi mazzi e ramurazzi non è certo perchè ci si è sposati o si convive, è perchè piace il cazzo e la figa altrui, semplicemente eh! E qua son ritornato al tuo discorso. :rotfl:


Sei ingenuo (non l'utente) la maggior parte non crede a niente. Pregano "così in cielo come in terra"


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi una delle funzioni del matrimonio è dare una tranquillità?
> 
> Come mai serve il matrimonio per immaginare un futuro sereno insieme?


non serve ma ci piace pensarlo, credo
poi secondo me quando sei innamorato vivi come se l'amore fosse eterno, è tipo un inganno della mente (perchè nessuno può ipotecare il futuro) che viene naturale


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non serve ma ci piace pensarlo, credo
> poi secondo me quando sei innamorato vivi come se l'amore fosse eterno, è tipo un inganno della mente (perchè nessuno può ipotecare il futuro) che viene naturale


Bello questo post


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei ingenuo (non l'utente) la maggior parte non crede a niente. Pregano "così in cielo come in terra"



Ciao

pare, che i matrimoni civili siano di più che quelli religiosi oramai. 
Poi tra quelli religiosi, infatti, c'è una bella fetta culturale e non di credenza ... 
Anche qui c'è questo calo. Il tuo thread ha aperto una discussione con il mio papa ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> A volte ti pigghiassi a tumpuluna, sai perchè? Perchè alla fine non hai torto, hai ragione. Solo che un matrimonio implica una credenza religiosa. Ciò in Italia è molto comune e suggella l'unione di due persone anche davanti a Dio, se c'è stata questo patto, questo matrimonio davanti a Dio ed alla propria religione, vuol dire che la coppia lo ha voluto, esattamente come la coppia che convive senza sposarsi, nè tanto nè quanto, è una decisione della coppia. Dopo però attraverso le proprie decisioni ci si prende responsabilità diverse a secondo di ciò che si è scelto.
> 
> Alla fine secondo me se volano cazzi mazzi e ramurazzi non è certo perchè ci si è sposati o si convive, è perchè piace il cazzo e la figa altrui, semplicemente eh! E qua son ritornato al tuo discorso. :rotfl:


Clà vedi...uno può scegliere se ascoltarmi o meno.Ma fondamentalmente è solo una questione di tempo.Nel senso che io scrivo sempre cose giuste e sensate,poi se capisci che ho ragione subito meglio per te,se no passerai il tuo tempo a fare stronzate per poi un giorno ammettere:aveva ragione oscuro.Guarda quel cazzone di mattia,sono stato mesi a scrivere:coglionazzo quella è in cerca di cazzo...coglionazzo finisce male...coglionazzo sveglia....all'orizzonte c'è un altro merlo bianco dal becco rosa....e lui:non è così,non è vero....!Il finale?calcio al culo e altro cazzo dopo 3 mesi....chia veva ragione?OSCURO....


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh *non sono mai stata un modello sociale*, e nemmeno lui, tuttavia il matrimonio così come lo conosciamo secondo me può anche essere l'unione di due persone difficili da incasellare in modelli comuni
> non vedo nulla di ostativo forse perchè è proprio l'amore che rende un'unione degna di questo nome, a prescindere dai soggetti che la desiderano


ma non tu!!

il matrimonio è un'istituzione sociale. 

Essù...mica bisognerà fare come con ingenuo anche con te?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2015)

La PROVOCAZIONE qui era la mia.
Proponevo come paradosso quelli che vengono posti come buoni motivi per stare insieme nonostante tutto, come motivi per sposarsi.
Nella provocazione il termine matrimonio era di comodo.
Ora non ho tempo ma per capire la differenza tra convivenza e matrimonio basta pensare ai film americani in cui viene proposto un accordo prematrimoniale.
Ecco se a me fosse stato proposto (impossibile in Italia) avrei chiuso la relazione perché è un mezzo per limitare le responsabilità legali uno nelle confronti dell'altro.
E rifiutare il matrimonio è rifiutare le responsabilità legali reciproche.
Anch'io ho convissuto, rifiutandole, ma ora ho ben chiara l'importanza di quella responsabilità.
Comunque non era l'argomento del thread.
Sposarsi (convivere) per non stare soli o avere benefici economici fa schifo come non separarsi quando le ragioni sono le stesse.
Trasmettere questo ai figli mi fa orrore.
Ai figli bisognerebbe tramettere onestà, coerenza e autenticità.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> La PROVOCAZIONE qui era la mia.
> Proponevo come paradosso quelli che vengono posti come buoni motivi per stare insieme nonostante tutto, come motivi per sposarsi.
> Nella provocazione il termine matrimonio era di comodo.
> Ora non ho tempo ma per capire la differenza tra convivenza e matrimonio basta pensare ai film americani in cui viene proposto un accordo prematrimoniale.
> ...


Eh cara brunetta....Io mi son fatto parecchi nemici per essere onesto,coerente,e autentico.E sai perchè?perchè il mondo ha preso un'altra direzione,e quando tu agisci onestamente sei un specchio che fa vedere alle persone quanto fanno schifo,ma le persone non vogliono vederlo e allora cercano di sporcare lo specchio per sentirsi più pulite...un giorno...forse..capirete...


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non serve ma ci piace pensarlo, credo
> poi secondo me quando sei innamorato vivi come se l'amore fosse eterno, è tipo un inganno della mente (perchè nessuno può ipotecare il futuro) che viene naturale


Il matrimonio non parla di amore eterno.

Quel livello parla della coppia in quanto coppia. 

Se il matrimonio parlasse di amore eterno, non avrebbe bisogno di sancire obblighi e doveri che, per amore, dovrebbero essere spontanei e non bisognosi. 
Anche di contratti sociali. 

Poi..l'importante è sapere quello che si vuole. 

Ero curiosa. Grazie.


----------



## Dalida (21 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La PROVOCAZIONE qui era la mia.
> Proponevo come paradosso quelli che vengono posti come buoni motivi per stare insieme nonostante tutto, come motivi per sposarsi.
> Nella provocazione il termine matrimonio era di comodo.
> Ora non ho tempo ma per capire la differenza tra convivenza e matrimonio basta pensare ai film americani in cui viene proposto un accordo prematrimoniale.
> ...


l'esempio della casa più grande che riportavo fa schifo? 
mi pare esagerato.
sarà che io considero solo il matrimonio civile e lo considero per quello che sostanzialmente è, cioè un istituto che delinea diritti e doveri (molto spesso solo per un certo periodo della vita).
sulla solitudine mi sa che è una considerazione che quasi tutti fanno solo a posteriori, cioè dopo essersi sposati.
prima, anche tra coppie di neo-sposi mie amiche, non ne ho mai sentito parlare (tranne un caso, ma considero quella persona fortemente squilibrata).


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma non tu!!
> 
> il matrimonio è un'istituzione sociale.
> 
> Essù...mica bisognerà fare come con ingenuo anche con te?


sì lo avevo capito
dicevo che secondo me il modello sociale, correggimi se sbaglio, sarebbe che si studia, si torva un lavoro, ci si sposa, si compra casa assieme, si fanno figli e si va in pensione
noi invece non siamo conformi, o meglio lo saremmo "solo" riguardo al matrimonio
se ancora non risulto chiara, temo che l'unica soluzione sia un mp


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *La PROVOCAZIONE qui era la mia.*
> Proponevo come paradosso quelli che vengono posti come buoni motivi per stare insieme nonostante tutto, come motivi per sposarsi.
> Nella provocazione il termine matrimonio era di comodo.
> Ora non ho tempo ma per capire la differenza tra convivenza e matrimonio basta pensare ai film americani in cui viene proposto un accordo prematrimoniale.
> ...


Eh mi sono allargata...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh non sono mai stata un modello sociale, e nemmeno lui, tuttavia il matrimonio così come lo conosciamo secondo me può anche essere l'unione di due persone difficili da incasellare in modelli comuni
> non vedo nulla di ostativo forse perchè è proprio l'amore che rende un'unione degna di questo nome, a prescindere dai soggetti che la desiderano


Quoto a oltranza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì lo avevo capito
> dicevo che secondo me il modello sociale, correggimi se sbaglio, sarebbe che si studia, si torva un lavoro, ci si sposa, si compra casa assieme, si fanno figli e si va in pensione
> noi invece non siamo conformi, o meglio lo saremmo "solo" riguardo al matrimonio
> se ancora non risulto chiara, temo che l'unica soluzione sia un mp


Sposati e non spiegare nulla [emoji3]


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sposati e non spiegare nulla [emoji3]


ma a me piace spiegare
sono un po' noiosa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Settembre 2015)

@ipazia: non fare come giorgiocan che deve sempre avere un nemico da combattere.
Che tu ci creda o no esistono anche persone che sanno dare un senso ( molto alto aggiungerei) all'istituzione del matrimonio.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*No*



free ha detto:


> ma a me piace spiegare
> sono un po' noiosa?


Per noi no...ma magari non ti sposa più il tuo lui...:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma a me piace spiegare
> sono un po' noiosa?


Per niente [emoji2] hai scritto delle cose veramente molto belle.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'esempio della casa più grande che riportavo fa schifo?
> mi pare esagerato.
> sarà che io considero solo il matrimonio civile e lo considero per quello che sostanzialmente è, cioè un istituto che delinea diritti e doveri (molto spesso solo per un certo periodo della vita).
> *sulla solitudine mi sa che è una considerazione che quasi tutti fanno solo a posteriori,* cioè dopo essersi sposati.
> prima, anche tra coppie di neo-sposi mie amiche, non ne ho mai sentito parlare (tranne un caso, ma considero quella persona fortemente squilibrata).


ma infatti, anch'io dicevo che mi pare assurdo ritenere i futuri sposi tipo dei biechi calcolatori


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per noi no...ma magari non ti sposa più il tuo lui...:rotfl:


osti non ci avevo pensato:unhappy:
mannaggia


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei ingenuo (non l'utente) la maggior parte non crede a niente. Pregano "così in cielo come in terra"





oscuro ha detto:


> Clà vedi...uno può scegliere se ascoltarmi o meno.Ma fondamentalmente è solo una questione di tempo.Nel senso che io scrivo sempre cose giuste e sensate,poi se capisci che ho ragione subito meglio per te,se no passerai il tuo tempo a fare stronzate per poi un giorno ammettere:aveva ragione oscuro.Guarda quel cazzone di mattia,sono stato mesi a scrivere:coglionazzo quella è in cerca di cazzo...coglionazzo finisce male...coglionazzo sveglia....all'orizzonte c'è un altro merlo bianco dal becco rosa....e lui:non è così,non è vero....!Il finale?calcio al culo e altro cazzo dopo 3 mesi....chia veva ragione?OSCURO....


Entrambi avete letto soltanto una parte di ciò che ho scritto. Se io scrivo che oscuro ha ragione( e nel post sopra è stato scritto) premetto che sono già d'accordo, o no? Se alla fine scrivo che in entrambi i casi "matrimonio e convivenza" ciò che fa cercare fuori è ben altro, sto rafforzando il tutto. Eventualmente cambia il carico di responsabilità a secondo se si è sposati o meno. Ma per come scrive Brunetta le persone sposate già a priori non sono seriamente delle persone credenti.


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> osti non ci avevo pensato:unhappy:
> mannaggia


1800 euri di bollo...osti per davvero...ma per i miei 45 ci sto seriamente pensando....Nera!Scusate l'ot.


----------



## Invisibile (21 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un utente sta creando una polemica anti separazione sostenendo che il rischio è stare soli.
> Questa posizione, che non è unica, mi ha fatto pensare che il motivo per cui le persone si sposano è lo stesso per cui restano insieme, nonostante tutto, e non è l'amore e nemmeno l'armonia, ma la paura e le difficoltà del vivere soli.
> In effetti prendere una casa, pagare un mutuo e tutte le spese con un solo stipendio è pesante e non si ha alcun ammortizzatore famigliare in caso di difficoltà di qualsivoglia tipo.
> Inoltre il matrimonio da sempre garantisce il calore di qualcuno che ci conforta alla fine della giornata e, se va bene, anche sesso regolare e garantito nel tempo, anche quando la perdita dei capelli o il dilagare della cellulite ci renderanno meno gradevoli e quando il calo delle energie ci renderebbero faticoso uscire per procacciarcelo.
> ...


Dove vuoi arrivare? Cosa cerchi??


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì lo avevo capito
> dicevo che secondo me il modello sociale, correggimi se sbaglio, sarebbe che si studia, si torva un lavoro, ci si sposa, si compra casa assieme, si fanno figli e si va in pensione
> noi invece non siamo conformi, o meglio lo saremmo "solo" riguardo al matrimonio
> se ancora non risulto chiara, temo che l'unica soluzione sia un mp


Il matrimonio è un'istituzione sociale. Regolamentata da norme. Civili. Perchè è istituzione dello stato. 

E per chi poi ci va anche religiose. 

Il mio non è un discorso conformismo vs anticonformismo. Che penso siano le due facce della stessa medaglia fra l'altro. 

A me sembra semplicemente che l'amore, con le norme dello stato c'entri un gran poco. E riguardi la coppia. E possa essere declinato come più pare e piace. Anche all'interno di un matrimonio. 

Il mio discorso riguarda la responsabilità di cittadino. Che aderendo ad un'istituzione se ne riconosce il valore. E la si conferma. Politicamente. 

E come cittadini, si hanno responsabilità. Anche formative.Se non si sa quello che si va a fare socialmente, aderendo o meno, come avrebbe voluto fare il mio ex che voleva la garanzia di tranquillità e solidità dal matrimonio e non dalla coppia, si lasciano anche messaggi che trovo orribili ai figli. E non soltanto ai propri. 

Io parlo di azione politica. Non di amore. 

Ma come ha fatto giustamente notare Brunetta, la provocazione era la sua

E no, niente mp. 

Ero solo curiosa. Della parte istituzionale fra l'altro. 

Ma grazie


----------



## Dalida (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, anch'io dicevo che mi pare assurdo ritenere i futuri sposi tipo dei biechi calcolatori


alcuni ce ne saranno, ma credo siano una minoranza per lo più costituita da persone che evidentemente hanno dei problemi pregressi.
quanto alla questione economica, il discorso cambia un po'. 
ad esempio, i contratti prematrimoniali qui non ci sono, ma io non ci vedo nulla di strano nella loro stipulazione, soprattutto se si ha una certa concezione del matrimonio, che poi è ormai molto diffusa.
conosco tanti separati, nemmeno li conto, alla fine anche loro semplicemente sono ricorsi ad una strada legale per recidere certi vincoli legali.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> 1800 euri di bollo...osti per davvero...ma per i miei 45 ci sto seriamente pensando....Nera!Scusate l'ot.


per me è ok, procedi pure


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il matrimonio è un'istituzione sociale. Regolamentata da norme. Civili. Perchè è istituzione dello stato.
> 
> E per chi poi ci va anche religiose.
> 
> ...


è un'istituzione dello stato DEDICATA esclusivamente alla coppia, nel senso che non si può sposare una macchina o una società di capitali (...peccato), quindi secondo me l'amore, che in teoria dovrebbe essere ciò che fa nascere la coppia, c'entra eccome (e questo è il motivo per cui secondo me anche il matrimonio fra persone dello stesso sesso deve essere permesso dallo stato)


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> alcuni ce ne saranno, ma credo siano una minoranza per lo più costituita da persone che evidentemente hanno dei problemi pregressi.
> quanto alla questione economica, il discorso cambia un po'.
> ad esempio,* i contratti prematrimoniali qui non ci sono, ma io non ci vedo nulla di strano nella loro stipulazione, *soprattutto se si ha una certa concezione del matrimonio, che poi è ormai molto diffusa.
> conosco tanti separati, nemmeno li conto, alla fine anche loro semplicemente sono ricorsi ad una strada legale per recidere certi vincoli legali.


pure io favorevole, a certe condizioni


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> @ipazia: non fare come giorgiocan che deve sempre avere un nemico da combattere.
> Che tu ci creda o no esistono anche persone che sanno dare un senso ( molto alto aggiungerei) all'istituzione del matrimonio.


Ma io non avevo letto che cercasse nemici in quel 3d. A dirti il vero. 

Criticava, anche duramente e rigidamente, ma lo sapeva anche lui di essere rigido, incoerenze che gli stonano. 

Sono sempre discorsi in cui ci si sente punti sul vivo. Secondo me. 

E anzichè ascoltarsi e imparare dalle diverse posizioni, si finisce a voler aver ragione su qualcosa. Tanto che a volte capita anche di non saper neanche più su cosa si vuole avere ragione, pur di avere ragione. Un casino insomma! 

Ma questa è la parte di umanità che ci contraddistingue tutti. 

E a me non interessa giudicarla. 

E' già bello se riesco a non giudicare troppo me stessa...a dirti il vero. 
Mi è più che sufficiente il mio tribunale senza allestirlo anche per qualcun altro. 
Con cui probabilmente sarei anche più comprensiva che con me, fra l'altro. 

Io sono più stronza di giorgio...e anche più egocentrica. Soddisfo le mie curiosità. E cerco di imparare il più possibile. Da chiunque. A prescindere. 

Il matrimonio non è fra i miei nemici, anzi. 

Proprio non contraendolo lo difendo. 
Anche da me. Che non sarei coerente nè con me stessa, nè con un vincolo ed un modello sociale di cui non riconosco storia, simbologia e significati. Per come sono ora.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> è un'istituzione dello stato DEDICATA esclusivamente alla coppia, nel senso che non si può sposare una macchina o una società di capitali (...peccato), quindi secondo me l'amore, che in teoria dovrebbe essere ciò che fa nascere la coppia, c'entra eccome (e questo è il motivo per cui secondo me anche il matrimonio fra persone dello stesso sesso deve essere permesso dallo stato)


Quoto.


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> è un'istituzione dello stato DEDICATA esclusivamente alla coppia, nel senso che non si può sposare una macchina o una società di capitali (...peccato), quindi secondo me l'amore, che in teoria dovrebbe essere ciò che fa nascere la coppia, c'entra eccome (e questo è il motivo per cui secondo me anche il matrimonio fra persone dello stesso sesso deve essere permesso dallo stato)


E' dedicata alla regolamentazione dei diritti/doveri che gli individui della coppia si assumono. 

E possono farlo anche senza amore. 

Quello che ci si mette dentro, amore, convenienza, comodità, non riguarda la regolamentazione. 

Sono due livelli che si toccano. 

Ma sono due livelli molto diversi. In termini di contenuto. 

Tanto che esistono coppie sposate che stanno civilmente insieme anche senza amore. E per i più svariati motivi. 

E' proprio la sovrapposizione che io contesto. 

O meglio, la mancanza di consapevolezza di questa sovrapposizione. Che porta a dare al matrimonio significati che non ha.

Edit: poi a me interessa poco, personalmente. Io non mi sposo.


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' dedicata alla regolamentazione dei diritti/doveri che gli individui della coppia si assumono.
> 
> E possono farlo anche senza amore.
> 
> ...


ma scusa, allora contesti POCO
nel senso che secondo me ha poco senso contestare una normativa generale appellandosi a casi particolari
andando avanti di questo passo non sarebbe possibile regolamentare NULLA, temo


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chissa lei cosa intende per meglio...:rotfl:non mi dica niente..mi faccia almeno sognare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


D'altronde:  i sogni son desideri ... Chiusi in fondo al cu (or) ... Cit. Cenerentola :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> D'altronde:  i sogni son desideri ... Chiusi in fondo al cu (or) ... Cit. Cenerentola :rotfl:


Sono rassegnato.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono rassegnato.


Dalla faccina non sembrerebbe ... Dovresti mettere questa  ....


----------



## oscuro (21 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dalla faccina non sembrerebbe ... Dovresti mettere questa  ....


Ok:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Settembre 2015)

:bacio:





oscuro ha detto:


> Ok:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Chiedo. A me non basterebbe.
> 
> Quel livello, è sufficiente per la coppia.
> 
> ...





ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io non avevo letto che cercasse nemici in quel 3d. A dirti il vero.
> 
> Criticava, anche duramente e rigidamente, ma lo sapeva anche lui di essere rigido, incoerenze che gli stonano.
> 
> ...


io intendevo questo: non è l'esistenza di matrimoni di facciata che deve far pensare che la convivenza senza firma di nessun contratto sia migliore come soluzione.
nel tuo discorso, invece, mi sembrava proprio insita (vedi neretto) questa contrapposizione fra istituzione - per definizione borghese e ipocrita - e scelta libera e più vera proprio per l'assenza di vincoli giuridici che costringano.

non trovo corretto attribuire all'istituzione matrimoniale dei difetti che non gli appartengono, ma appartengono eventualmente ad alcune (molte?) persone che lo contraggono.
è come se io, in quanto persona che ha scelto il matrimonio, affermassi che la convivenza senza contratti scritti è una scelta di non assunzione di responsabilità (discorso qualunquista a cui invece mi sono sempre opposta)


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma scusa, allora contesti POCO
> nel senso che secondo me ha poco senso contestare una normativa generale appellandosi a casi particolari
> andando avanti di questo passo non sarebbe possibile regolamentare NULLA, temo


Certo che non va mai bene niente eh!!!

E giorgio contesta troppo e io contesto troppo poco!!!

...si fa quel che si può.


Io affermo semplicemente me stessa. 

E quello che faccio, lo faccio per essere fedele a me stessa. 

Questo è quello che posso fare. Ed è quello che dichiaro di fare. 

Rispetto alla regolamentazione, io sono ignorante in materia, ma sono proprio i casi particolari a segnare i precedenti. Ma è un'azzardo quest'affermazione e non la so argomentare. 
So molto molto poco e sono molto molto ignorante di giurisprudenza. 
Fra l'altro il diritto di famiglia è materia complessissima. La mia amica avvocata non smette mai di studiare. E la maneggia ogni giorno per lavoro. 

Fra l'altro la regolamentazione si sta ampliando, mi diceva, vedi i contratti more uxorio. Ma ripeto. 

Di questa materia, giuridica, io mi affido a chi ne sa perchè ci lavora ogni giorno e sa ben dosare teoria e pratica quotidiana.


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io intendevo questo: non è l'esistenza di matrimoni di facciata che deve far pensare che la convivenza senza firma di nessun contratto sia migliore come soluzione.
> nel tuo discorso, invece, *mi sembrava proprio insita (vedi neretto) questa contrapposizione fra istituzione - per definizione borghese e ipocrita - e scelta libera e più vera proprio per l'assenza di vincoli giuridici che costringano.*
> 
> non trovo corretto attribuire all'istituzione matrimoniale dei difetti che non gli appartengono, ma appartengono eventualmente ad alcune (molte?) persone che lo contraggono.
> è come se io, in quanto persona che ha scelto il matrimonio, affermassi che la convivenza senza contratti scritti è una scelta di non assunzione di responsabilità (discorso qualunquista a cui invece mi sono sempre opposta)



No. Se fosse stata un pensiero l'avrei esplicitato. 

Fra l'altro non è il mio. 

Per fedele io intendo fedele a sè. (tipo il mio ex, che chiedendomi di sposarlo senza sapere cosa mi stesse chiedendo, tradiva se stesso, me e anche la società a cui avrebbe voluto aderire e di cui avrebbe voluto il riconoscimento.)

E mi chiedevo come si può essere fedeli a qualcosa che non si conosce e bene anche. 

Che allora non è il matrimonio ad essere di facciata. Ma la presenza, nella propria vita e nel tessuto sociale proprio, ad esserlo. 

Il matrimonio consente per regolamentazione il poterne fuoriuscire. 

O anche, proprio perchè non parla d'amore, il poterci restare per motivazioni che riguardano l'interesse. (e a questa parola non do nessuna accezione nè positiva nè negativa). 

E io non ci vedo nulla di male. 

E' il non sapere questo, e sovrapporre livelli (religioso, immaginario amoroso, sociale), aderendo in maniera inconsapevole e quindi poco responsabile che io critico. 

Io non aderisco al modello matrimoniale. E quindi non mi sposo. 

Ma neanche convivo. E se mai dovessi rivedere la possibilità di una convivenza sarebbe sicuramente molto diversa da quella che ho vissuto. 

Che era molto idealizzata e improntata proprio su un'idea di amore farlocca e sciocca. 

Che non considerava la concretezza e le responsabilità anche economiche e legali del nostro convivere. 

Ma non aderendo al modello sociale, io per esempio, opterei per un contratto more uxorio. Per dire. 

Poi chi lo sa...

Per ora conosco. E imparo. 

La questione del matrimonio è complessa...e ridondante comunque secondo me. 

Che si mescola il civile col religioso, il sognato con la realtà...e poi i disastri succedono. 
Conoscere e bene ciò che si fa penso sia un dovere di cittadini. E prima ancora di individui.


----------



## Divì (21 Settembre 2015)

ermik ha detto:


> No ! mi spiace Diletta ma io non ti capisco............ come non capisco mia moglie, come non capisco tutte ste donne che s'immolano, che fanno le crocerossine ... ecc. ecc.


Io sono un donna e ugualmente non capisco.....


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Io sono un donna e ugualmente non capisco.....


...io penso non capiscano neanche loro....e combattono..senza ben sapere cosa o chi...


----------



## patroclo (21 Settembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Io sono un donna e ugualmente non capisco.....


... bastava leggere la tua firma .........


----------



## Veronica28 (21 Settembre 2015)

Il mio amante ha risparmiato sull'acquisto/affitto di una casa
hanno fatto il mutuo i suoceri e la coppia vive sotto casa dei suoceri
lui mi diceva che non si lasciava per evitare di rimanere solo e dover ricominciare da capo
ma anche perchè ormai stavano insieme da parecchi anni quindi la notizia che si lasciavano, faceva rimanere male tutti


----------



## ipazia (21 Settembre 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> Il mio amante ha risparmiato sull'acquisto/affitto di una casa
> hanno fatto il mutuo i suoceri e la coppia vive sotto casa dei suoceri
> *lui mi diceva che non si lasciava per evitare di rimanere solo e dover ricominciare da capo
> ma anche perchè ormai stavano insieme da parecchi anni quindi la notizia che si lasciavano, faceva rimanere male tutti*


E ai tuoi occhi un uomo che decide in questi termini è per te?

Perchè alla fine della fiera, questo conta. Per te. 

Le sue scelte sono solo tracce. 

Io, di mio, un uomo che sceglie e non decide, pur potendo farlo, e con motivazioni legate alla paura, non lo vorrei neanche come amante. Non avrei nulla di nuovo da imparare. Le scelte legate alla paura mi fanno cadere l'affidabilità. Anche solo per un amante.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2015)

Era da tanto tempo che non mi giravano i coglioni leggendo certe cose. Mi tengo lontano da questo treddì, faccio parte di quella schiera di ignoranti talmente arrogante da prendere pala e carretta voltare le spalle e andarmene a casa stanco ma soddisfatto della schiena che mi sono rotto per vivere un tozzo di pane e spartirlo in famiglia.


----------



## Nicka (21 Settembre 2015)

Veronica28 ha detto:


> Il mio amante ha risparmiato sull'acquisto/affitto di una casa
> hanno fatto il mutuo i suoceri e la coppia vive sotto casa dei suoceri
> lui mi diceva che non si lasciava per evitare di rimanere solo e dover ricominciare da capo
> ma anche perchè ormai stavano insieme da parecchi anni quindi la notizia che si lasciavano, faceva rimanere male tutti


Avrebbe avuto, eventualmente, te...la paura di rimanere solo è una cazzata colossale.
Ha semplicemente scelto lei, per motivazioni che forse non ti dirà mai fino in fondo.
Un codardo.


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E ai tuoi occhi un uomo che decide in questi termini è per te?
> 
> Perchè alla fine della fiera, questo conta. Per te.
> 
> ...



Ciao

quoto. 
Infatti, le paure condizionano le scelte ... sono delle vere catene. 


sienne


----------



## spleen (21 Settembre 2015)

Il matrimonio dovrebbe essere scaricato dalle valenze che si danno comunemente e dovrebbe essere ricaricato di valenze personali e di coppia.
Ma questo non è possibile in uno stato di diritto.
Aboliamolo.
Sostituiamolo con una "presa di responsabilità" davanti ad un funzionario e mettiamoci dentro tutte le casistiche che ricorrono nella formazione di una famiglia, qualunque essa sia. E rendiamola annullabile o reversibile, facilmente.
Se qualcuno vuole un matrimonio religioso vada a farselo per conto suo, senza nessun' altra valenza che non sia quella del proprio personale credo.
Un poco alla volta arriveremo a questo, penso.
Fatto salva l' esigenza delle persone di affidare la propria vita a simboli e a riti, ci hanno provato in molti a distruggerli, con l'effetto di fondarne altri.....


----------



## Ecate (22 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì. Ok.
> 
> Ma io mi sto proprio riferendo ad una posizione politica nella società.
> 
> ...


ti capisco e condivido tutto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il matrimonio dovrebbe essere scaricato dalle valenze che si danno comunemente e dovrebbe essere ricaricato di valenze personali e di coppia.
> Ma questo non è possibile in uno stato di diritto.
> Aboliamolo.
> Sostituiamolo con una "presa di responsabilità" davanti ad un funzionario e mettiamoci dentro tutte le casistiche che ricorrono nella formazione di una famiglia, qualunque essa sia. E rendiamola annullabile o reversibile, facilmente.
> ...


Hai descritto quello che già succede col matrimonio, temo.


----------



## free (22 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che non va mai bene niente eh!!!
> 
> E giorgio contesta troppo e io contesto troppo poco!!!
> 
> ...


ma scusa, mi pare evidente che la coppia possa rimanere sposata anche per ALTRI motivi, ma solo se c'è un ACCORDO, nel senso che in questo caso alla legge non interessa (o meglio, non sempre, poi spiego...) su che basi va avanti il matrimonio
invece basta che uno dei due chieda la separazione, perchè l'altro ha una nuova relazione, o anche perchè sono venuti a mancare i presupposti di mutuo sostegno etc., per far sì che il matrimonio si possa sciogliere

inoltre, e spiego, la legge tende sempre di più a impedire i matrimoni di mero interesse, ad es. con cittadini stranieri per soldi o per il permesso di soggiorno o per la futura eredità, sottendendo chiaramente che NON sono motivi sui quali si può basare l'istituto del matrimonio, quindi siamo sempre lì: alla legge importa eccome su che basi si è formata la coppia

è come una società in cui i soci d'accordo tra di loro non sottostanno al divieto di taroccare i bilanci, ma solo se sono d'accordo, il che è uno dei motivi che rende il matrimonio un istituto molto particolare dedicato esclusivamente alla coppia, a come nasce, a come va avanti


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2015)

Però dovrebbe uscire in questo thread cos'è il matrimonio per voi. Perché vi siete sposati e se le ragioni per cui lo avete fatto sono ancora valide se si sono modificate maturando o se sono completamente cambiate .
Cosa dite la legge ce lo teniamo.
Io mi sono separata perché il matrimonio non era più un matrimonio per me. 
Se mio marito nascondeva i tradimenti è lampante che a lui andasse bene.


----------



## patroclo (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però dovrebbe uscire in questo thread cos'è il matrimonio per voi. Perché vi siete sposati e se le ragioni per cui lo avete fatto sono ancora valide se si sono modificate maturando o se sono completamente cambiate .
> Cosa dite la legge ce lo teniamo.
> Io mi sono separata perché il matrimonio non era più un matrimonio per me.
> Se mio marito nascondeva i tradimenti è lampante che a lui andasse bene.


 ...... eravamo già conviventi, lei sembrava tenerci e mi era sembrato "gentile" proporlo ...... ho sempre considerato il matrimonio come un atto formale non indispensabile, utile se ci sono i figli.
Evidentemente le ragioni non sono più valide.
Mi fa un po' impressione l'idea di dover fare un altro atto formale per mettere fine a quello fatto tanti anni fa .... ma la strada è questa ..


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai descritto quello che già succede col matrimonio, temo.


Lo so, la mia era una sorta di piccola provocazione. 

La cosa sulla quale invece è difficile riflettere è la questione delle 2 ultime righe, della ritualità.
Perchè abbiamo bisogno di ritualizzare davanti ad un prete o un sindaco (perciò di fronte a dio e agli uomini) una assunzione di responsabilità nei confronti di una persona?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però dovrebbe uscire in questo thread cos'è il matrimonio per voi. Perché vi siete sposati e se le ragioni per cui lo avete fatto sono ancora valide se si sono modificate maturando o se sono completamente cambiate .
> Cosa dite la legge ce lo teniamo.
> Io mi sono separata perché il matrimonio non era più un matrimonio per me.
> Se mio marito nascondeva i tradimenti è lampante che a lui andasse bene.





spleen ha detto:


> Lo so, la mia era una sorta di piccola provocazione.
> 
> La cosa sulla quale invece è difficile riflettere è la questione delle 2 ultime righe, della ritualità.
> Perchè abbiamo bisogno di ritualizzare davanti ad un prete o un sindaco (perciò di fronte a dio e agli uomini) una assunzione di responsabilità nei confronti di una persona?



@spleen: avevo intuito 

per rispondere anche a brunetta credo che la parte relativa alla ritualità religiosa sia un'esigenza che pertiene alla spiritualità della persona, e perciò indiscutibile. Che poi le persone non siano realmente preparate a quel che significa quel tipo di matrimonio ma lo contraggano comunque, è azione su cui non ci è dato di influire, motivo per il quale ritengo inutili tanti discorsi che ho letto ieri.

di fronte agli uomini: perché è importante testimoniare che si vuole fondare una nuova cellula in seno alla società e alle sue regole e aggregata ad essa. è una scelta e non una debolezza.
e in quel contesto si chiede anche l'aiuto della medesima società, perché trattandosi di un'istituzione, il suo scopo non è tanto sancire i motivi dell'unione quando questi sono chiari e voluti, ma tutelare la parte o le parti deboli qualora queste motivazioni dovessero venire meno o modificarsi.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> @spleen: avevo intuito
> 
> per rispondere anche a brunetta credo che la parte relativa alla ritualità religiosa sia un'esigenza che pertiene alla spiritualità della persona, e perciò indiscutibile. Che poi le persone non siano realmente preparate a quel che significa quel tipo di matrimonio ma lo contraggano comunque, è azione su cui non ci è dato di influire, motivo per il quale ritengo inutili tanti discorsi che ho letto ieri.
> 
> ...


E che cazzo! Quoto!


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> @spleen: avevo intuito
> 
> per rispondere anche a brunetta credo che la parte relativa *alla ritualità religiosa* sia un'esigenza che pertiene alla spiritualità della persona, e perciò indiscutibile. Che poi le persone non siano realmente preparate a quel che significa quel tipo di matrimonio ma lo contraggano comunque, è azione su cui non ci è dato di influire, motivo per il quale ritengo inutili tanti discorsi che ho letto ieri.
> 
> ...


Tutto giusto, faccio notare però che esiste una ritualità anche non religiosa, quella della cerimonia statale per capirci (c'era persino in URSS) ed esiste persino una ritualità etnica. Ho il vago sentore che abbia una funzione, di vincolo come, di assunzione di responsabilità, appunto, attraverso una evidenza, un gesto simbolico.
Rigettando il gesto simbolico in se' ho come l'impressione che si voglia chiamarsi fuori, ribadire estraneità e non condivisione di valori. Affermare di non credere nel matrimonio non significa in tanti casi non credere nella possibilità che due persone possano stare insieme, ma più sottilmente non si crede nel ruolo del gesto di per se.
Con l'evidenza che poi si sostituisce quel gesto spesso con altri "segni", del tutto personali.
Ecco, questo noto.


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però dovrebbe uscire in questo thread cos'è il matrimonio per voi. Perché vi siete sposati e se le ragioni per cui lo avete fatto sono ancora valide se si sono modificate maturando o se sono completamente cambiate .
> Cosa dite la legge ce lo teniamo.
> Io mi sono separata perché il matrimonio non era più un matrimonio per me.
> Se mio marito nascondeva i tradimenti è lampante che a lui andasse bene.


Il motivo del mio matrimonio non l'ho capito subito, l'ho scoperto strada facendo.


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2015)

Quando mi sono sposato… be’ è stato un grande evento, naturalmente. Perché in Italia il matrimonio omosessuale fino a poco tempo prima non era permesso. Strano, vero? Eppure era proprio così. In ogni caso è stato molto bello far parte di questo cambiamento: io pensavo, noi abbiamo pensato, mentre ci sposavamo, che facevamo parte di un pezzettino di storia, che stavamo costruendo un futuro diverso, migliore.
Perché mi sono sposato? Be’ perché amo Matteo, questo è chiaro. E un amore grande non può essere un fatto solo privato. Mi sono sposato per fare una promessa, davanti allo stato, per accettare i miei doveri, per accogliere i miei diritti, per costruire una famiglia, per dare più sicurezza, per averne di più, anche. Ci siamo sposati per entrare a far parte pienamente, come coppia e famiglia, della società in cui viviamo.  
questo.


***
troppa autocommiserazione? 
comunque un giorno lo scriverò davvero. 

forse.


----------



## ipazia (22 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Quando mi sono sposato… be’ è stato un grande evento, naturalmente. Perché in Italia il matrimonio omosessuale fino a poco tempo prima non era permesso. Strano, vero? Eppure era proprio così. In ogni caso è stato molto bello far parte di questo cambiamento: io pensavo, noi abbiamo pensato, mentre ci sposavamo, che facevamo parte di un pezzettino di storia, che stavamo costruendo un futuro diverso, migliore.
> Perché mi sono sposato? Be’ perché amo Matteo, questo è chiaro. E un amore grande non può essere un fatto solo privato. Mi sono sposato per fare una promessa, davanti allo stato, per accettare i miei doveri, per accogliere i miei diritti, per costruire una famiglia, per dare più sicurezza, per averne di più, anche. *Ci siamo sposati per entrare a far parte pienamente, come coppia e famiglia, della società in cui viviamo. *
> questo.
> 
> ...


Posso chiederti come ti fa sentire l'essere "rifiutato"...no, "non riconosciuto" da una società che tu riconosci , o che almeno provi a riconoscere?

Se è troppo invadente o indelicata ignorami.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2015)

```

```



passante ha detto:


> Quando mi sono sposato… be’ è stato un grande evento, naturalmente. Perché in Italia il matrimonio omosessuale fino a poco tempo prima non era permesso. Strano, vero? Eppure era proprio così. In ogni caso è stato molto bello far parte di questo cambiamento: io pensavo, noi abbiamo pensato, mentre ci sposavamo, che facevamo parte di un pezzettino di storia, che stavamo costruendo un futuro diverso, migliore.
> Perché mi sono sposato? Be’ perché amo Matteo, questo è chiaro. E un amore grande non può essere un fatto solo privato. Mi sono sposato per fare una promessa, davanti allo stato, per accettare i miei doveri, per accogliere i miei diritti, per costruire una famiglia, per dare più sicurezza, per averne di più, anche. Ci siamo sposati per entrare a far parte pienamente, come coppia e famiglia, della società in cui viviamo.
> questo.
> 
> ...


Per me è l'amore che esige di assumersi responsabilità dell'altro di fronte alla società.


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Posso chiederti come ti fa sentire l'essere "rifiutato"...no, "non riconosciuto" da una società che tu riconosci , o che almeno provi a riconoscere?
> 
> Se è troppo invadente o indelicata ignorami.



no, no, ma che cosa vuol dire "provi a riconoscere"? non è una scelta. 

comunque la risposta è: arrabbiato, prevalentemente. sconcertato, spesso. stanco, qualche volta.

in più in questo momento c'è un'ondata omofoba piuttosto violenta, è una reazione alla proposta di legge sulle unioni civili, in parte. è un po' pesante, sinceramente.


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è *l'amore* che esige di assumersi responsabilità dell'altro di fronte alla società.


Già, ma vedi che spesso tanti lo confondono solo con il sentimento.


----------



## ipazia (22 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> no, no, ma che cosa vuol dire "provi a riconoscere"? *non è una scelta. *
> 
> comunque la risposta è: arrabbiato, prevalentemente. sconcertato, spesso. stanco, qualche volta.
> 
> in più in questo momento c'è un'ondata omofoba piuttosto violenta, è una reazione alla proposta di legge sulle unioni civili, in parte. è un po' pesante, sinceramente.


Grazie.

Perchè dici che non è una scelta?

Io sento di poter decidere quale posizione assumere in questa società che mi trovo a vivere. E a cui non mi sento di appartenere. Se non per caso. 

E per società io intendo l'aggregato di individui che rispondono ad un vissuto religioso, storico, culturale, sociale e individuale. 
E gli aderiscono. Dandolo come unico possibile. 

Ovviamente la parte normativa e legislativa non è discutibile se non con un lento lavorio. Penso alla storia della legge sullo stupro, sullo stalking. E le sue applicazioni. Per esempio. 

Ma i livelli che riguardano i condizionamenti religiosi, socio-culturali, e anche personali, sono lavorabili. E molto. Lavorando su stessi e provando a smontare i condizionamenti che lavorano senza che a volte ce ne si renda conto. 

L'ondata omofoba, ma non soltanto, è sintomatica, secondo me, di un periodo storico in cui i condizionamenti profondi prendono piede in termini protettivi dell'individuo e della sua stabilità. In onore al gruppo però e al mantenimento di uno status quo. 
E sfociano in quelle ondate che mirano a cercare il nemico esterno per poter creare una aggregazione interna più forte. E' una dinamica di gruppo. Quella del capro espiatorio. 

Io non riesco a riconoscermi in una società che non riflette su se stessa. 
E che non investe sugli spazi di formazione, non informazione, perchè gli individui possano farlo.

E non voglio riconoscermi. A dire il vero. 

Esistono molteplici altre possibilità nel mondo. 

E parlo di "non riconoscimento costruttivo" in ogni caso. Non di lamento e compiacimento.


----------



## ipazia (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è l'amore che esige di assumersi responsabilità dell'altro di fronte alla società.


Io sono sempre quella che dell'amore non sa niente...ma non credo che l'amore abbia bisogno di un riconoscimento. 

C'è e basta. Se c'è.

Chi ha bisogno di riconoscimento, sono gli individui che cercano in quel riconoscimento garanzie e stabilità.
Cercano, adesso, di dare realtà ad un qualcosa di impalpabile e fluido nel sentire. 

La società chiede agli individui, con il matrimonio, una definizione di diritti e doveri e l'adesione a quei diritti e doveri. Per poterli regolamentare. 

In modalità ordinate e rispondenti alla necessità della società stessa di avere stabilità. In se stessa. 

Non mi sembra che l'amore c'entri moltissimo in tutto questo.

Tanto che è piuttosto recente l'ingresso dell'amore nel matrimonio. 

La storia del matrimonio parla di tutto, pochissimo dell'amore. 

Anche perchè la concezione recente dell'amore, è molto diversa da quella che aveva mia nonna per dire.


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Perchè dici che non è una scelta?
> 
> ...



No, Ipazia, abbi pazienza, non farmi la lezione su questo.


----------



## ipazia (22 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> No, Ipazia, abbi pazienza, non farmi la lezione su questo.


Se passa come lezione, mi spiace.

Non è intenzione.

E' vissuto. Mio. Forse per questo lo espongo rigidamente.

L'intenzione era dialogarci.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono sempre quella che dell'amore non sa niente...ma non credo che l'amore abbia bisogno di un riconoscimento.
> 
> C'è e basta. Se c'è.
> 
> ...



Sicura che per tua nonna non c'entrasse l'amore?
Comunque io parlavo del significato adesso e per me. Immagino che per gli Agnelli sia diverso, come è diverso per te.
Io intendo che se ti amo voglio esprimere il mio amore a te (naturalmente è un tu ipotetico) e anche proclamarlo, non nasconderlo, e anche assumermi una responsabilità nei tuoi confronti perché scommetto su questo amore, credo nel perdurare di questo sentimento al punto da prendere un impegno legale che dice che avrò sempre cura di te. Senza questo impegno è come dire...finché va, è premettere un dubbio e una precarietà.
Ci lamentiamo del precariato e non abbiamo il coraggio di impegnarci per chi amiamo? Perché mai dovrebbe impegnarsi chi non ci ama.


----------



## ipazia (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sicura che per tua nonna non c'entrasse l'amore?
> Comunque io parlavo del significato adesso e per me. Immagino che per gli Agnelli sia diverso, come è diverso per te.
> Io intendo che se ti amo voglio esprimere il mio amore a te (naturalmente è un tu ipotetico) e anche proclamarlo, non nasconderlo, e anche assumermi una responsabilità nei tuoi confronti perché scommetto su questo amore, credo nel perdurare di questo sentimento al punto da prendere un impegno legale che dice che avrò sempre cura di te. Senza questo impegno è come dire...finché va, è premettere un dubbio e una precarietà.
> Ci lamentiamo del precariato e non abbiamo il coraggio di impegnarci per chi amiamo? Perché mai dovrebbe impegnarsi chi non ci ama.


No che non sono sicura. 

Ma penso che le sue strutture mentali dell'amore fossero molto diverse. 

E anche il tempo. E gli spazi. 

Rispetto ad oggi. 

Ho capito io il tuo discorso. E posso pure essere d'accordo con l'affermazione e il non segreto e la presa di responsablità. 

Quello che provo a dire è che il matrimonio esprime anche richieste della società agli individui. 
Ed esprime una posizione della società sulla posizione degli individui. 

Tanto che non è permesso il matrimonio fra omosessuali. Per esempio. 

Ed è su quelle che io non mi trovo. 

Come coppia, che desidera assumersi quelle stesse responsabilità, ma togliendomi dai vincoli storici, culturali e anche religiosi, ho diverse possibilità. A volerlo fare. 

Anche perchè, e qui sta la circolarità, se come individui della coppia, quelle responsabilità le si assume per forma, e basta che sia uno dei due a farlo, è facilissimo che quella responsabilità venga ritirata. 
La responsabilità non è regolamentabile. 

Si può solo regolamentare cosa succede in caso venga ritirata. 

E, come si diceva, non è il matrimonio a rendere valide le promesse, ma la presenza di chi quelle promesse le pronuncia. 

Insomma. Io trovo che il matrimonio sia una delle molteplici forme dell'assunzione di impegno verso qualcun altro. Non La Forma. 

La storia del matrimonio, e i simboli anche religiosi che necessariamente sono correlati, per me sono ostacoli al desiderarlo come forma del sancire un impegno. 

Anzi, penso che spesso sia un alibi proprio per non pensare a quello che si sta facendo. Come imboccare una strada fidandosi del fatto che tanto passano tutti da lì.


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un utente sta creando una polemica anti separazione sostenendo che il rischio è stare soli.
> Questa posizione, che non è unica, mi ha fatto pensare che il motivo per cui le persone si sposano è lo stesso per cui restano insieme, nonostante tutto, e non è l'amore e nemmeno l'armonia, ma la paura e le difficoltà del vivere soli.
> In effetti prendere una casa, pagare un mutuo e tutte le spese con un solo stipendio è pesante e non si ha alcun ammortizzatore famigliare in caso di difficoltà di qualsivoglia tipo.
> Inoltre il matrimonio da sempre garantisce il calore di qualcuno che ci conforta alla fine della giornata e, se va bene, anche sesso regolare e garantito nel tempo, anche quando la perdita dei capelli o il dilagare della cellulite ci renderanno meno gradevoli e quando il calo delle energie ci renderebbero faticoso uscire per procacciarcelo.
> ...


Premetto che non ho letto tutte le pagine, quindi non so cosa sia già stato detto. 

in ogni caso, per me, tutto si basa su una scala di "priorità". 
c'è chi è "nato" per sposarsi e chi per stare solo. chi ha paura della vita di coppia e chi della solitudine.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> No che non sono sicura.
> 
> Ma penso che le sue strutture mentali dell'amore fossero molto diverse.
> 
> ...



È proprio assumendosi un obbligo che viene garantito dalla società che affermo il mio amore perché ti dimostro che non lo sento un obbligo perché sono sicura di quello che voglio.
Ed in quest'ottica che voglio che sia per tutti.Altrimenti varrebbe una scrittura privata a scopo ereditario o di per altre questioni economiche. Certamente ci sono fasi diverse nella vita e si può provare un sentimento che non sente questa esigenza. Però se una persona richiede un contratto diverso che comprende solo i diritti e non si assume alcun dovere mi sorgono dubbi sul sentimento. Come abbiamo letto tanti qui dire che non vogliono sposarsi proprio per questo. Che premessa meschina, come gli accordi prematrimoniali che sono accordi commerciali: tu mi dai sesso con una certa cadenza temporale, puoi negarti entro certi limiti e quando non andrà più avrai una liquidazione limitata. Orribile prostituzione mascherata. Non mi capacito ancora che si sia a tal punto umiliata Jacqueline Kennedy sposando Onassis . Meglio i tradimenti di John.


----------



## ipazia (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È proprio assumendosi un obbligo che viene garantito dalla società che affermo il mio amore perché ti dimostro che non lo sento un obbligo perché sono sicura di quello che voglio.
> Ed in quest'ottica che voglio che sia per tutti.Altrimenti varrebbe una scrittura privata a scopo ereditario o di per altre questioni economiche. Certamente ci sono fasi diverse nella vita e si può provare un sentimento che non sente questa esigenza. Però se una persona richiede un contratto diverso che comprende solo i diritti e non si assume alcun dovere mi sorgono dubbi sul sentimento. Come abbiamo letto tanti qui dire che non vogliono sposarsi proprio per questo. Che premessa meschina, come gli accordi prematrimoniali che sono accordi commerciali: tu mi dai sesso con una certa cadenza temporale, puoi negarti entro certi limiti e quando non andrà più avrai una liquidazione limitata. Orribile prostituzione mascherata. Non mi capacito ancora che si sia a tal punto umiliata Jacqueline Kennedy sposando Onassis . Meglio i tradimenti di John.


Ma come mai pare che non assumersi la forma matrimoniale, porti immediatamente al pensiero che sia il non voler avere obblighi la colonna portante del non assumersela?

Come se l'unica forma rappresentativa di impegno reciproco e responsabilità trovi immagine nel matrimonio.

Che preso nel rito civile altro non è che un contratto. 

Contratto di cui esistono sostituti, altrettanto validi in termini di impegni, in altre forme contrattuali. 

Che però è vero, non danno le stesse garanzie in caso gli impegni non vengano rispettati. 

Hai mai letto un contratto more uxorio fatto bene? 

Una delle cose su cui non sono d'accordo è proprio il retropensiero per cui, solo nel matrimonio esista serietà ed impegno e sentimento. (e questo è un giudizio, fra l'altro, di valore anche sui sentimenti altrui. cosa di cui ha spesso parlato giorgio).

Cosa che, la serietà, è fra l'altro nei fatti disconfermata spesso e volentieri.

Quindi tu (società) mi proponi una forma contrattuale, rivestendomela di sentimento, dicendomi che  è per tutti e dicendomi che è l'unica forma valida. Anche come riconoscimento di valore. 

Io non riesco ad essere d'accordo. E' un vincolo escludente. E anche questo nei fatti è dimostrato. Tanto che esclude. Le diverse forme del sentimento. E dei legami. 

Accettandone e definendone soltanto una valida. 

Quando poi, nella realtà, non esiste il matrimonio, ma esistono i matrimoni...tanti quanti le coppie che li hanno contratti. Dove va fondamentalmente bene tutto.

A prescindere dalle promesse. 

E anche dai sentimenti.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma come mai pare che non assumersi la forma matrimoniale, porti immediatamente al pensiero che sia il non voler avere obblighi la colonna portante del non assumersela?
> 
> Come se l'unica forma rappresentativa di impegno reciproco e responsabilità trovi Tu immagine nel matrimonio.
> 
> ...



Ma la società altro rispetto all'individuo in contrapposizione a esso non esiste. Esistono gli individui che insieme esprimono una società e si danno delle regole infatti adesso si sta rendendo il matrimonio includente gli omosessuali perché è ciò che gli individui, vogliono. E gli obblighi matrimoniali sono stati rivisti molte volte fino alla forma attuale. A me sembra ridicolo il contratto individuale e preferisco il contratto collettivo perché nel contratto individuale il soggetto debole non è tutelato. E chi chiede una diversa forma contrattuali diciamo personalizzata è chi ha più potere contrattuale. Vale nel mondo del lavoro e vale nel mondo dei rapporti d'amore. Se si fa un buon contratto comunque escluderà qualcosa che il "contratto standard" comprende. E questo togliere è l'opposto dell'amore, per me.


----------



## Tradito? (22 Settembre 2015)

Non sono tanto d'accordo, con l'evoluzione della societa', con i matrimoni che spesso finiscono, le regole andrebbero cambiate anch'esse


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2015)

Faccio umilmente notare che il matrimonio è un contratto pre - sociale, cioè è un fatto naturale della specie umana, due (o più) si mettono assieme e assumono un ruolo in quel microcosmo che si chiama famiglia.
Matrimonio = creazione famiglia.
E 'presente in quasi tutte le società, incluse quelle che noi consideriamo primitive.
Il discorso in effetti non dovebbe essere: -Società che impone formula
bensì - Formula è adottata da società.
Per questo mi ripeto sulla faccenda della ritualità, è una cosa insita.

Spero di essermi spiegato.


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un utente sta creando una polemica anti separazione sostenendo che il rischio è stare soli.
> Questa posizione, che non è unica, mi ha fatto pensare che il motivo per cui le persone si sposano è lo stesso per cui restano insieme, nonostante tutto, e non è l'amore e nemmeno l'armonia, ma la paura e le difficoltà del vivere soli.
> In effetti prendere una casa, pagare un mutuo e tutte le spese con un solo stipendio è pesante e non si ha alcun ammortizzatore famigliare in caso di difficoltà di qualsivoglia tipo.
> Inoltre il matrimonio da sempre garantisce il calore di qualcuno che ci conforta alla fine della giornata e, se va bene, anche sesso regolare e garantito nel tempo, anche quando la perdita dei capelli o il dilagare della cellulite ci renderanno meno gradevoli e quando il calo delle energie ci renderebbero faticoso uscire per procacciarcelo.
> ...


oh, ma tu "proposition 8" ancora non l'hai visto? ti perdono solo se non sai l'inglese.


----------



## ipazia (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la società altro rispetto all'individuo in contrapposizione a esso non esiste. Esistono gli individui che insieme esprimono una società e si danno delle regole infatti adesso si sta rendendo il matrimonio includente gli omosessuali perché è ciò che gli individui, vogliono. E gli obblighi matrimoniali sono stati rivisti molte volte fino alla forma attuale. A me sembra ridicolo il contratto individuale e preferisco il contratto collettivo perché nel contratto individuale il soggetto debole non è tutelato. E chi chiede una diversa forma contrattuali diciamo personalizzata è chi ha più potere contrattuale. Vale nel mondo del lavoro e vale nel mondo dei rapporti d'amore. Se si fa un buon contratto comunque escluderà qualcosa che il "contratto standard" comprende. E questo togliere è l'opposto dell'amore, per me.


Beh...insomma...non sono neanche in sovrapposizione. O meglio, sono alternativamente in entrambe le posizioni uno rispetto all'altro. Ed è nella meccanica identificazione/differenziazione che è possibile l'evoluzione. Anche del diritto di famiglia. Semplificando. 

Se non fosse così, gli individui sarebbero un corpo collettivo in cui gli individui spariscono. 
Per annullarsi in un Uno che rappresenta ognuno in modo generale. 

E qui, per fortuna, non ci siamo arrivati. 

Ecco, una delle cose che invece apprezzo del matrimonio, è proprio la rappresentazione del fatto che ci sono soggetti deboli. E la spinta al tutelarli. 

Io non sono in contrapposizione col matrimonio. Io sono in contrapposizione col fatto che sia l'unica forma valida. 

Soprattutto in termini valoriali. Di giudizio di valore sugli individui. 

Il fatto che questa società, di cui anche io sono espressione, minoritaria e debole in quanto minoritaria, escluda in termini di valore, la mia scelta di contratto individuale, è una delle cose che invece non riconosco e a cui mi contrappongo nei fatti. 

E' il matrimonio, escludente come è ora, che toglie spazi di espressione alle diversità dell'amore. 

Poi si vedrà. Ma per ora, esclusivo come è, seppur tutelante DI ALCUNE parti deboli, e neanche sempre, non mi sembra una rappresentazione nè di amore nè di responsabilità. Non più e non meno di altre forme che ritengo valide allo stesso modo. 

E non sono d'accordo con la sovrapposizione dei diversi livelli coinvolti. Che sembrano uno, ma non è così nei fatti. 

E, per dirla tutta, proprio la confusione fra i diversi livelli secondo me non favorisce l'assunzione di responsabilità e impegno relazionale. 

Che spesso e volentieri io vedo accadere "mi sposo. Allora amo." E poi avanti casino. E degli adulti mi frega sì ma anche no. A dire il vero. 
Ma quando coinvolgono i figli in questo copione senza averlo pensato, perchè è comodo seguire il pensiero battuto, mi infastidisce. Quantomeno. 

E in questo ci sarà anche un vissuto personale. 
Ma che non riguarda però solo il mio passato di figlia. Riguarda il mio presente di donna. Che guarda maddri e padri fare disastri. In nome del matrimonio. E non dell'amore. 

La sovrapposizione fra amore e matrimonio è quanto di più deleterio possa esistere. Solo che si vede soltanto quando le cose precipitano. 

Io separerei le due cose. 

Che poi ognuno decida se sovrapporle o meno.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> oh, ma tu "proposition 8" ancora non l'hai visto? ti perdono solo se non sai l'inglese.


Non so benissimo l'inglese ma potrei farcela. Non ho ancora avuto tempo.


----------



## Tradito? (22 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...insomma...non sono neanche in sovrapposizione. O meglio, sono alternativamente in entrambe le posizioni uno rispetto all'altro. Ed è nella meccanica identificazione/differenziazione che è possibile l'evoluzione. Anche del diritto di famiglia. Semplificando.
> 
> Se non fosse così, gli individui sarebbero un corpo collettivo in cui gli individui spariscono.
> Per annullarsi in un Uno che rappresenta ognuno in modo generale.
> ...


[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> La sovrapposizione fra amore e matrimonio è quanto di più deleterio possa esistere. Solo che si vede soltanto quando le cose precipitano.
> 
> Io separerei le due cose.
> 
> *Che poi ognuno decida se sovrapporle o meno*.


a averne la possibilità...


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so benissimo l'inglese ma potrei farcela. Non ho ancora avuto tempo.


allora ti perdono


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non sono tanto d'accordo, con l'evoluzione della societa', con i matrimoni che spesso finiscono, le regole andrebbero cambiate anch'esse



Come. Proponi.


----------



## ipazia (22 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> a averne la possibilità...


E' esattamente di questo che discuto. Averne la possibilità.


----------



## ipazia (22 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Faccio umilmente notare che il matrimonio è un contratto pre - sociale, cioè è un fatto naturale della specie umana, due (o più) si mettono assieme e assumono un ruolo in quel microcosmo che si chiama famiglia.
> Matrimonio = creazione famiglia.
> E 'presente in quasi tutte le società, incluse quelle che noi consideriamo primitive.
> *Il discorso in effetti non dovebbe essere: -Società che impone formula
> ...


Ecco. 

La ritualità poi è discorso complesso. 

Che i riti dovrebbero essere al servizio di chi li utilizza. Attraverso la conoscenza dei contenuti che rappresentano. 

Ma a me sembra che spesso sia il contrario. Ossia che chi utilizza il rito, non conoscendone a fondo il contenuto, serva il rito stesso. 

E quando si parla di assunzione di responsabilità, anche verso terzi (penso ai figli in primis) non mi sembra una cosa funzionale al benessere. E mi sembra che il benessere finisca per andare "a culo", più che a responsabilità consapevole.


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' esattamente di questo che discuto. Averne la possibilità.


ok . però fammi capire. io non mi posso sposare, quindi non ho scelta. tu puoi sposarti o no. dov'è la tua impossibilità a scegliere? nelle pressioni sociali?

edit: sii semplice


----------



## ipazia (22 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ok . però fammi capire. io non mi posso sposare, quindi non ho scelta. tu puoi sposarti o no. dov'è la tua impossibilità a scegliere? nelle pressioni sociali?


Io posso scegliere. In effetti. 

E le pressioni sociali, che come donna poi riguardano anche tutta la questione dei figli, le ho digerite negli anni. Quasi del tutto. Non ancora. Ma quasi. 

Discuto semplicemente del fatto che la scelta non c'è. E che non viene detto chiaramente. 

Non per tutti innanzitutto. 

E neanche nei contenuti. 

Che la sovrapposizione amore-matrimonio è una formula autoescludente. Che divide in giusti e sbagliati, dal punto di vista del valore. 

Penso che scegliere dipenda dal conoscere. 
Non dall'aderire ad una formula, che è fra l'altro l'unica possibile. Come riconoscimento. Per poi cercare dentro a quella stessa formula una personalizzazione che è agita nel quotidiano, ma negata in termini di formula e quindi di riconoscimento sociale. 

Lo trovo ipocrita. In termini di società. 

In questa modalità io vedo ben poca scelta. E anche per poco spazio di crescita. Individuale e sociale.

edit: non apro la questione del rovescio della medaglia della tutela delle parti deboli. Che sono poi quelle che in questa formula ci restano incastrate/i senza via d'uscita. Ma sarebbe una tematica interessante.


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io posso scegliere. In effetti.
> 
> E le pressioni sociali, che come donna poi riguardano anche tutta la questione dei figli, le ho digerite negli anni. Quasi del tutto. Non ancora. Ma quasi.
> 
> ...


sei stata semplice  grazie.


----------



## ipazia (22 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> sei stata semplice  grazie.


...è un buon allenamento, la semplicità.


----------



## spleen (22 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io posso scegliere. In effetti.
> 
> E le pressioni sociali, che come donna poi riguardano anche tutta la questione dei figli, le ho digerite negli anni. Quasi del tutto. Non ancora. Ma quasi.
> 
> ...


Prima avevo lanciato una provocazione, allora, aboliamolo sto matrimonio.
Pensi che il nodo sarebbe risolto? 
Io direi di no, perchè permane comunque l'esigenza per moltissime persone di stare insieme, formare una famiglia.
Se un riconoscimento sociale di questa attitudine diventa un problema, non possiamo nemmeno dire che la sua cancellazione lo risolva, permane, sia a livello di società sia a livello di individui.
Ugualmente, se pensiamo al rito solo come cosa imposta sbagliamo. La nostra vita intima, personale, è costellata di riti, anche se non ce ne rendiamo pienamente conto, è dare un segno tangibile a tappe della nostra esistenza, dare segno equivale dare valore, significato, importanza, assunzione di responsailità.
Ogni autunno mi trovo sempre a sostare sotto un grande albero, ci si arriva difficilmente, per viuzze perdute, in bicicletta. Ebbene sedermi a fare un bilancio annuale della mia vita, a riflettere su quello che mi è successo, è un piccolo rito al quale non so' rinunciare.
Spero solo che non mi taglino l'albero. 
Non c'è ipocrisia nell' aderire ad una formula se c' è consapevolezza di cosa comporta.


----------



## passante (22 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Prima avevo lanciato una provocazione, allora, aboliamolo sto matrimonio.
> Pensi che il nodo sarebbe risolto?
> Io direi di no, perchè permane comunque l'esigenza per moltissime persone di stare insieme, formare una famiglia.
> Se un riconoscimento sociale di questa attitudine diventa un problema, non possiamo nemmeno dire che la sua cancellazione lo risolva, permane, sia a livello di società sia a livello di individui.
> ...


però il matrimonio non è un rito personale. è un rito che fa uscire la coppia dall'autoreferenzialità e la fa esistere su un piano diverso. la fa diventare un soggetto istituzionale.
 questo non è un dettaglio.


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Prima avevo lanciato una provocazione, allora, aboliamolo sto matrimonio.
> *Pensi che il nodo sarebbe risolto?*
> Io direi di no, perchè permane comunque l'esigenza per moltissime persone di stare insieme, formare una famiglia.
> Se un riconoscimento sociale di questa attitudine diventa un problema, non possiamo nemmeno dire che la sua cancellazione lo risolva, permane, sia a livello di società sia a livello di individui.
> ...


No. Non penso a dire il vero. 

I riti sono fondamentali. Servono ad ordinare il disordine. 

E' quando il rito anzichè essere ordinante diventa nascondente che secondo me smette di creare benessere. 

Quando un rito diventa terreno per aprire la questione noi/loro, non funziona più. 

E quando un rito apre quella questione, non c'è consapevolezza. C'è schieramento.

E quando si formano schieramenti, anche i "deboli" che potrebbero essere tutelati dalla ritualizzazione, ne vengono fagocitati. E non c'è terreno di conoscenza. Ma gioco di potere. 

Io non trovo ipocrita aderire ad una formula. 

Trovo ipocrita che una società, che dovrebbe rappresentare chi la compone, imponga una formula come unica possibile. E valida. 

In questi termini la società rappresenta solo una parte. E va anche bene. Ma che sia dichiarato.


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> però il matrimonio non è un rito personale. è un rito che fa uscire la coppia dall'autoreferenzialità e la fa esistere su un piano diverso. la fa diventare un soggetto istituzionale.
> questo non è un dettaglio.


Il mio discorso vorrebbe dimostrare che il matrimonio ha una sua funzione, che si modifica ed adatta alla società di cui è espressione e che il rito di celebrazione serve sia agli individui (perchè esigenza innata), sia alla società come segno di presa di impegno.
Ipazia dice che per esempio si potebbe sostituire con qualcosa di molto più personale e personalizzato, credo.
Io penso che sarebbe un bel casino dal punto di vista organizzativo per esempio, che la parte più debole ci rimetterebbe e infine che vererbbe a mancare una compnente del "rito" come dicevo sopra, quella di segno verso la comunità.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

Attendo proposte contrattuali diverse dal matrimonio.


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Attendo proposte contrattuali diverse dal matrimonio.


Per te o in generale


----------



## passante (23 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Per te o in generale


:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

Voi due vi sposo subito senza contratto prematrimoniale :carneval:


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi due vi sposo subito senza contratto prematrimoniale :carneval:


Poligama! :carneval:


----------



## Tradito? (23 Settembre 2015)

Non e' facile proporre qualcosa di diverso dal matrimonio e di certo non vorrei lanciarmi in proposte che poi risultano improponibili. Mi sembra tuttavia che in assenza di figli, soprattutto, nella legislazione attuale vi siano troppe rigidezze ed una indipendenza dalla durata che se adeguati in una societa' dove i matrimoni sono destinati a durare non si adattano bene alla nostra era in continuo mutamento. Mi sembra, inoltre, che la legge sia eccessivamente severa verso i mariti che spesso risultano i soggetti piu' deboli e meno tutelati.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Poligama! :carneval:


Ma con Passante è un rapporto solo spirituale.:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il mio discorso vorrebbe dimostrare che il matrimonio ha una sua funzione, che si modifica ed adatta alla società di cui è espressione e che il rito di celebrazione serve sia agli individui (perchè esigenza innata), sia alla società come segno di presa di impegno.
> Ipazia dice che per esempio si potebbe sostituire con qualcosa di molto più personale e personalizzato, credo.
> Io penso che sarebbe un bel casino dal punto di vista organizzativo per esempio, che la parte più debole ci rimetterebbe e infine che vererbbe a mancare una compnente del "rito" come dicevo sopra, quella di segno verso la comunità.


Io non propongo sostituzioni.

Propongo ampliamento. Di riconoscimento. E di valore. 

Già adesso non c'è più il matrimonio. Ma ci sono i matrimoni. Personali e personalizzabili. Tramite accordi individuali. 
All'interno del matrimonio intendo. 

Il fatto che sia unica formula riconosciuta e riconoscente di assunzione di impegno e di amore è esclusivo.

Segna un confine tra noi/loro. 

E questo confine non tutela proprio i deboli. 

Che scelgono il noi "forte" per non sentirsi deboli e fuori dal percorso prestabilito. 
A prescindere dalla consapevolezza dell'assunzione di responsabilità. 

Fra l'altro, questa società che dovrebbe essere laica, ancora è condizionata invece dalla religione. E in questo il matrimonio è direttamente coinvolto. Penso agli esclusi perchè non aventi le caratteristiche di quanto stabilito religiosamente. 

Che il matrimonio dovrebbe regolamentare la relazione. Non la sessualità. Per esempio. E invece pretende ancora di farlo. 

Questo io non riconosco. E non penso che un terreno come questo sia favorevole alla tolleranza. E alla comprensione della diversità.


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Attendo proposte contrattuali diverse dal matrimonio.


Esistono già. Contratti individuali.

Ma la questione non è qui. 

La questione è che dal momento in cui, nel riconoscimento sociale, l'unica coppia veramente coppia è quella sancita dal matrimonio, la questione è ad un altro livello. 

Che riguarda la cultura. E il valore della diversità.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esistono già. Contratti individuali.
> 
> Ma la questione non è qui.
> 
> ...


Voglio esempi!


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non propongo sostituzioni.
> 
> Propongo ampliamento. Di riconoscimento. E di valore.
> 
> ...


Sposarsi in chiesa non è un diritto, non possiamo certo obbligare la chiesa a mutare la sua dottrina, il problema non sono i preti, sono quelli che li ascoltano acriticamente. 
C' è sempre comunque il matrimonioi civile.....
Sul resto devo riflettere, non so' se sia semplice attuare su grande scala quello che dici.
Un tempo pensavo a forme graduali di stare insieme, modi diversi di essere famiglia, per esempio pensavo a due anziani che uniscono le loro forze, due giovani che mettono sù casa, due persone che vorrebbero stare insieme ma solo condividere determinate cose...... non so' ci devo pensare, appunto.

Però vuoi mettere la sacralità dell' abito bianco e della sontuosa ( e costosa ) cerimonia tradizionale? :carneval:


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio esempi!


Il nostro amico B&B che stipula un pacs con la neo miss italy perchè non pienamente convinto della sua beltade.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sposarsi in chiesa non è un diritto, non possiamo certo obbligare la chiesa a mutare la sua dottrina, il problema non sono i preti, sono quelli che li ascoltano acriticamente.
> C' è sempre comunque il matrimonioi civile.....
> Sul resto devo riflettere, non so' se sia semplice attuare su grande scala quello che dici.
> Un tempo pensavo a forme graduali di stare insieme, modi diversi di essere famiglia, per esempio pensavo a due anziani che uniscono le loro forze, due giovani che mettono sù casa, due persone che vorrebbero stare insieme ma solo condividere determinate cose...... non so' ci devo pensare, appunto.
> ...


Il matrimonio in chiesa è per me già un ampliamento che per me non dovrebbe avere valore civile e se lo ha è perché un concordato tra le parti fa in modo che faccia propri gli articoli civili.

Io penso che sia proprio una stronzata la pluralità dei matrimoni come è in America. Per questo motivo chiedo...proposte.
Infatti la nostra legislazione ha una istituzione che non entra nell'intimità ed è consentita agli anziani e mi auguro al più presto alle coppie omosessuali, senza cambiamenti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Il nostro amico B&B che stipula un pacs con la neo miss italy perchè non pienamente convinto della sua beltade.


Vuoi farmi venire l'embolo a quest'ora? Devo dormire eh! Guarda che sposo solo Passante!

E smettila di piangere!:rotfl:
Come sono scema stasera.


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi farmi venire l'embolo a quest'ora? Devo dormire eh! Guarda che sposo solo Passante!
> 
> E smettila di piangere!:rotfl:
> Come sono scema stasera.


E' la tua umanità, se poi si venisse anche a scoprire che sei un po' fragile....... saresti .....  perfetta?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' la tua umanità, se poi si venisse anche a scoprire che sei un po' fragile....... saresti .....  perfetta?


Tutti abbiamo le nostre fragilità.


----------



## spleen (23 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo le nostre fragilità.


Tranne J B ovviamente.  Vado a nanna, buonanotte.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Tranne J B ovviamente.  Vado a nanna, buonanotte.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi due vi sposo subito senza contratto prematrimoniale :carneval:


Grazie al cavolo ! Ti piace vincere facile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non propongo sostituzioni.
> 
> Propongo ampliamento. Di riconoscimento. E di valore.
> 
> ...


Dovrebbe, potrebbe.
Ipazia, scusa ma secondo me sei completamente fuori strada.
Il matrimonio istituzionale ha una struttura regolamentata all'interno della quale i contraenti sono LIBERI di creare la propria personalissima unione in base alle proprie esigenze e potenzialità. Come vogliono e possono.
Provando e sbagliando.
Io credo nella buona fede delle persone e credo che questa sia la forma migliore perché non è obbligatorio sottoscriverla, ma nel momento in cui lo si fa è in grado di fornire delle garanzie come qualsiasi consorzio civile che si rispetti. 
L'unico vero passo avanti in Italia penso sarebbe sciogliere il concordato che lega il matrimonio civile a quello cattolico e renderli completamente i dipendenti. E renderlo in questo modo finalmente possibile a qualsiasi coppia. 
Mi viene da ridere a pensare che ancora qualcuno nel 2015 possa sentire la pressione di doversi "sposare" per....cosa? 
Perché questo passaggio sul quale insisti  parecchio non mi è molto chiaro.


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dovrebbe, potrebbe.
> Ipazia, scusa ma secondo me sei completamente fuori strada.
> Il matrimonio istituzionale ha una struttura regolamentata all'interno della quale i contraenti sono LIBERI di creare la propria personalissima unione in base alle proprie esigenze e potenzialità. Come vogliono e possono.
> Provando e sbagliando.
> ...


Non è chiaro semplicemente perchè insisti su un punto su cui io non sto insistendo. 

Ho affermato in due post, che vedo intorno a me matrimonI e non matrimoniO. Questo è affermare piuttosto esplicitamente che i contraenti sono talmente liberi da poter personalizzare i contenuti della formula rituale a cui aderiscono. (al netto del giudizio sulla coerenza che ci può essere nell'aderire ad una formula ben chiara e poi modificarsela a piacimento. Giudizio che non mi interessa, perchè la formula io la contesto.)

E questo è un livello della formula. Ossia il livello che riguarda l'interno. Gli individui all'interno della coppia. 

Poi c'è l'altro livello della formula, che è quello su cui sto insistendo. 
Che riguarda l'interazione coppia/società. Interazione che essendo tale è ovviamente bidirezionale. 

E su questo livello io sto muovendo le critiche che ho scritto. 

Che riguardano fondamentalmente i condizionamenti storici e culturali cui il rito è sottoposto, grazie sia alla non conoscenza individuale sia alla parte sociale che non fa chiarezza e ancora si ancora a retaggi religiosi. 

E la parte legislativa. Che pur dovendo rappresentare TUTTA la società, ne rappresenta solo una parte escludendone altre. 

C'è poi la parte strettamente sociale che riguarda il riconoscimento di valore della coppia. Che pare coppia che si assume DAVVERO impegni e responsabilità SOLO in questa formula. 

E correlata a questa, la parte che faceva notare passante qualche post fa. 

In realtà esistono già forme private. Che hanno, in termini di assunzione di impegni e responsabilità lo stesso peso. 

Ma non hanno lo stesso peso in nessuno dei livelli che ho sopracitato. Tranne che in quello personale. 


Io parto in ogni caso dal presupposto che non esiste legislazione in grado di legislare sul grado di responsabilità che l'individuo è effettivamente in grado di assumersi. 

E insisto sul fatto che la società ha il dovere di fornire gli strumenti affinchè tutti possano partecipare. Se lo vogliono. 

Ma non lo fa. Nel concreto. E si affida fondamentalmente alla capacità di arrangiarsi e di aggiustarsi dei singoli individui. Affermando però di tutelare tutti. 
Non assumendosi neanche l'onere di affermare che una formula laica non ha spazio per legislare sulla sessualità dei singoli.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è chiaro semplicemente perchè insisti su un punto su cui io non sto insistendo.
> 
> Ho affermato in due post, che vedo intorno a me matrimonI e non matrimoniO. Questo è affermare piuttosto esplicitamente che i contraenti sono talmente liberi da poter personalizzare i contenuti della formula rituale a cui aderiscono. (al netto del giudizio sulla coerenza che ci può essere nell'aderire ad una formula ben chiara e poi modificarsela a piacimento. Giudizio che non mi interessa, perchè la formula io la contesto.)
> 
> ...


Cara ragazza io ti voglio tanto bene e lo sai ma su questa cosa non ci siamo.
A parte che esiste un concordato per chi si sposa in chiesa, chi contrae il matrimonio civile dei retaggi se ne sbatte, non è chiaro quali sono gli obblighi matrimoniali che non ti sembrano aggiornati, visto che sono stati aggiornati non più di trent'anni fa, e per un istituto così primario mi sembra un tempo breve.
L'aggiornamento che la maggioranza degli elettori auspica è di estenderlo alle coppie omosessuali così com'è.
Una legislazione meno rigida, come quella americana, di fatto rende possibile una personalizzazione che consente la tutela patrimoniale più ancora di quanto consente la nostra con il doppio regime di comunione o separazione dei beni.
Quello che attiene ai patti di coppia (e so bene che non vi è alcun obbligo di mantenerli) è ovviamente libero.
Quale degli obblighi matrimoniali pensi che dovrebbe essere tolto a lasciato "alla libera contrattazione tra le parti"?
Oppure tu affermi il contrario?
Boh.
Comunque io so che è vero che chi non si vuole sposare è perché non vuole assumersi quelle responsabilità.
Mentre certamente c'è chi si sposa senza aver chiaro quali responsabilità si sta assumendo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cara ragazza io ti voglio tanto bene e lo sai ma su questa cosa non ci siamo.
> A parte che esiste un concordato per chi si sposa in chiesa, chi contrae il matrimonio civile dei retaggi se ne sbatte, non è chiaro quali sono gli obblighi matrimoniali che non ti sembrano aggiornati, visto che sono stati aggiornati non più di trent'anni fa, e per un istituto così primario mi sembra un tempo breve.
> L'aggiornamento che la maggioranza degli elettori auspica è di estenderlo alle coppie omosessuali così com'è.
> Una legislazione meno rigida, come quella americana, di fatto rende possibile una personalizzazione che consente la tutela patrimoniale più ancora di quanto consente la nostra con il doppio regime di comunione o separazione dei beni.
> ...


Concordo moltissimo. Il matrimonio(civile) è un'assunzione di responsabilità verso una persona che si fa nei confronti della persona stessa ma anche della società, non è affatto un patto di coppia. Ci si prende una grande responsabilità, quella di essere il primo sostegno morale e materiale di una persona, di non lasciarla ad affrontare da sola avversità o malattie, di prendersi cura di lei. Queste sono le responsabilità alle quali si viene richiamati dallo Stato quando non si ottemperano i doveri coniugali. E dato che tra le responsabilità c'è anche quella di agire in suo nome dove questa persona non possa, si capisce quanto grande sia l'onere che ci si accolla. La famiglia è una cellula, un organismo fondante della nostra società, piaccia o non piaccia, da millenni. A volte l'organismo è malato ma il più delle volte svolge egregiamente il suo compito. Ora: se chiamassimo il matrimonio civile UNIONE civile per tutti, sarebbe etimologicamente più corretto. Se questa unione fosse estesa a tutti i cittadini indipendentemente dal sesso dei fondanti, sarebbe più giusto(secondo me), proprio perchè il senso civile della famiglia prescinde dal sesso di chi la forma. Una famiglia(sempre civilmente) può essere fatta di due o più individui che hanno O legami di sangue O dichiarato di volerla formare pubblicamente. Non ci sono moltre altre alternative. Lo stato non può basarsi su notizie aleatorie, nè i nostri diritti possono essere reclamati su una base aleatoria. Nel fondare una famiglia non vi è nulla di romantico se non nelle intenzioni che portano a quel passo ma che bisognerebbe mettere un attimo da parte, prima di arrivare a firmare qualcosa di cui spesso non si coglie la portata.


----------



## JON (1 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Concordo moltissimo. Il matrimonio(civile) è un'assunzione di responsabilità verso una persona che si fa nei confronti della persona stessa ma anche della società, non è affatto un patto di coppia. Ci si prende una grande responsabilità, quella di essere il primo sostegno morale e materiale di una persona, di non lasciarla ad affrontare da sola avversità o malattie, di prendersi cura di lei. Queste sono le responsabilità alle quali si viene richiamati dallo Stato quando non si ottemperano i doveri coniugali. E dato che tra le responsabilità c'è anche quella di agire in suo nome dove questa persona non possa, si capisce quanto grande sia l'onere che ci si accolla. La famiglia è una cellula, un organismo fondante della nostra società, piaccia o non piaccia, da millenni. A volte l'organismo è malato ma il più delle volte svolge egregiamente il suo compito. Ora: se chiamassimo il matrimonio civile UNIONE civile per tutti, sarebbe etimologicamente più corretto. Se questa unione fosse estesa a tutti i cittadini indipendentemente dal sesso dei fondanti, sarebbe più giusto(secondo me), proprio perchè il senso civile della famiglia prescinde dal sesso di chi la forma. Una famiglia(sempre civilmente) può essere fatta di due o più individui che hanno O legami di sangue O dichiarato di volerla formare pubblicamente. Non ci sono moltre altre alternative. Lo stato non può basarsi su notizie aleatorie, nè i nostri diritti possono essere reclamati su una base aleatoria. *Nel fondare una famiglia non vi è nulla di romantico se non nelle intenzioni che portano a quel passo ma che bisognerebbe mettere un attimo da parte, prima di arrivare a firmare qualcosa di cui spesso non si coglie la portata*.


L'amore non è sinonimo di matrimonio infatti. Il matrimonio alla fine credo sia semplicemente un deterrente.
Non cogliere l'importanza di una simile assunzione di responsabilità non è sempre un fatto di mera ignoranza, diciamo anche che c'è chi si sposa nonostante sappia che poi quelle promesse è facile che non le mantiene. Il matrimonio alla fine si riduce alla valenza che può avere un collante che, scevro da implicazioni romantiche, in funzione della società tenta in qualche modo di tenere unito qualcosa che altrimenti potrebbe rompersi con più facilità. Una nostra invenzione, come la colla. Non saprei, sembrerebbe piuttosto un sostituto tecnico dei sentimenti. Perché, fosse per noi, dovrebbero bastare solo quelli a tenerci legati e a rispettarci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> L'amore non è sinonimo di matrimonio infatti. Il matrimonio alla fine credo sia semplicemente un deterrente.
> Non cogliere l'importanza di una simile assunzione di responsabilità non è sempre un fatto di mera ignoranza, diciamo anche che c'è chi si sposa nonostante sappia che poi quelle promesse è facile che non le mantiene. Il matrimonio alla fine si riduce alla valenza che può avere un collante che, scevro da implicazioni romantiche, in funzione della società tenta in qualche modo di tenere unito qualcosa che altrimenti potrebbe rompersi con più facilità. Una nostra invenzione, come la colla. Non saprei, sembrerebbe piuttosto un sostituto tecnico dei sentimenti. Perché, fosse per noi, dovrebbero bastare solo quelli a tenerci legati e a rispettarci.


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Alla base di un matrimonio i sentimenti ci devono essere eccome, altrimenti come ci si può prendere un impegno così grande verso una persona?
Ma non devono essere quelli dei film o dei romanzi.
Si deve apprezzare una persona e volerle bene ed avere fiducia in lei e ritenerla capace di esserci per noi quando avremo bisogno.
I sentimenti devono esserci ed essere profondi, non quelle robe da batticuore e occhi sognanti.
Sentimenti ispirati dai comportamenti, dalle azioni e non dalle parole.
Sentimenti basati su una conoscenza reciproca che vada un bel po' oltre le uscite del sabato sera.


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> L'amore non è sinonimo di matrimonio infatti. Il matrimonio alla fine credo sia semplicemente un deterrente.
> Non cogliere l'importanza di una simile assunzione di responsabilità non è sempre un fatto di mera ignoranza, diciamo anche che c'è chi si sposa nonostante sappia che poi quelle promesse è facile che non le mantiene. Il matrimonio alla fine si riduce alla valenza che può avere un collante che, scevro da implicazioni romantiche, in funzione della società tenta in qualche modo di tenere unito qualcosa che altrimenti potrebbe rompersi con più facilità. Una nostra invenzione, come la colla. Non saprei, sembrerebbe piuttosto un sostituto tecnico dei sentimenti. Perché, fosse per noi, dovrebbero bastare solo quelli a tenerci legati e a rispettarci.


Quoto con inchino.

Sostanza e forma.


----------



## JON (1 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. *Alla base di un matrimonio i sentimenti ci devono essere eccome,* altrimenti come ci si può prendere un impegno così grande verso una persona?
> Ma non devono essere quelli dei film o dei romanzi.
> Si deve apprezzare una persona e volerle bene ed avere fiducia in lei e ritenerla capace di esserci per noi quando avremo bisogno.
> I sentimenti devono esserci ed essere profondi, non quelle robe da batticuore e occhi sognanti.
> ...


Era sottinteso, non intendevo scollegare le due cose. Chi arriva al matrimonio generalmente vuole sancire quei sentimenti, anche se a non sposarsi quei sentimenti non cambierebbero. Forse avrei dovuto dire che il matrimonio è anche un deterrente.


----------



## JON (1 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quoto con inchino.
> 
> Sostanza e forma.


Quando ti sposi?


----------



## ipazia (1 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Quando ti sposi?





Per ora imparo le forme che esistono anche senza forma

Del doman non v'è certezza, ma soltanto responsabilità.


----------



## Nobody (1 Ottobre 2015)

Ormai quaggiù è più facile incocciare in un cinghiale che in una sposa  I matrimoni sono in crollo rovinoso, i parroci si strappano i capelli :singleeye:


----------



## JON (1 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ormai quaggiù è più facile incocciare in un cinghiale che in una sposa  I matrimoni sono in crollo rovinoso, i parroci si strappano i capelli :singleeye:


Speriamo almeno serva a contrastare il sovraffollamento terrestre, ho i miei dubbi però...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> L'amore non è sinonimo di matrimonio infatti. Il matrimonio alla fine credo sia semplicemente un deterrente.
> Non cogliere l'importanza di una simile assunzione di responsabilità non è sempre un fatto di mera ignoranza, diciamo anche che c'è chi si sposa nonostante sappia che poi quelle promesse è facile che non le mantiene. *Il matrimonio alla fine si riduce alla valenza che può avere un collante che, scevro da implicazioni romantiche, in funzione della società tenta in qualche modo di tenere unito qualcosa che altrimenti potrebbe rompersi con più facilità. Una nostra invenzione, come la colla.* Non saprei, sembrerebbe piuttosto un sostituto tecnico dei sentimenti. Perché, fosse per noi, dovrebbero bastare solo quelli a tenerci legati e a rispettarci.


non riesco a capire perché nonostante tutto io non sono mai arrivata a una visione tanto bassa e triste del matrimonio.
(immagino che farfalla possa capire)
magari perché pur sapendo che il cinismo e il disincanto esistono non mi sono mai lasciata governare da loro?
mi domando cosa trasmettete ai vostri figli, davvero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Alla base di un matrimonio i sentimenti ci devono essere eccome, altrimenti come ci si può prendere un impegno così grande verso una persona?
> Ma non devono essere quelli dei film o dei romanzi.
> Si deve apprezzare una persona e volerle bene ed avere fiducia in lei e ritenerla capace di esserci per noi quando avremo bisogno.
> I sentimenti devono esserci ed essere profondi, non quelle robe da batticuore e occhi sognanti.
> ...



:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non riesco a capire perché nonostante tutto io non sono mai arrivata a una visione tanto bassa e triste del matrimonio.
> (immagino che farfalla possa capire)
> magari perché pur sapendo che il cinismo e il disincanto esistono non mi sono mai lasciata governare da loro?
> mi domando cosa trasmettete ai vostri figli, davvero.


straquoto
Se avessi questa visione mi sarei già separata


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non riesco a capire perché nonostante tutto io *non sono mai arrivata a una visione tanto bassa e triste del matrimonio.*
> (immagino che farfalla possa capire)
> magari perché pur sapendo che il cinismo e il disincanto esistono non mi sono mai lasciata governare da loro?
> mi domando cosa trasmettete ai vostri figli, davvero.


Nemmeno io. Ho sempre pensato che il matrimonio fosse una cosa "naturale", senza investirla per forza ogni volta di valenze o disvalenze che mi suonano per lo più di posizionamenti ideologici.
Se smettessimo di cercare a tutti i costi la perfezione nelle nostre relazioni, indotta per lo più dallo spirito di questi tempi e ci basassimo invece sulla naturalità e contiguità dei nostri gesti e delle nostre aspettative magari scopriremmo che lo "stare insieme" viene prima di tutto e che se questo poi scivola naturalmente in una presa di impegno, poi non è che casca il mondo o ci si mettono le catene da schiavi.


----------



## LTD (3 Ottobre 2015)

*sono d'accordo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Un parere mio è: convivenza o matrimonio rimangono delle scelte. La scelta va rispettata sempre. Andare a parlare in maniera negativa o su l'una o sull'altra non credo sia nè legittimo nè bello. Parlarne si, in maniera rispettosa per entrambe le scelte.




Da quando ero una ragazzina, io non mi sono mai voluta sposare, non credevo nel matrimonio, non mi piaceva andare ai matrimoni degli altri, non sopportavo nemmeno le cerimonie nuziali... e fino alla soglia dei 40, non sopportavo nemmeno l'idea di convivere... poi, a 50 anni, dopo dieci di convivenza, il mio ultimo e definitivo compagno, il grande amore, mi ha proposto il matrimonio, anche per semplificarci la vita in tante cose pratiche e per la mia sicurezza, perchè "non si sa mai"... l'ho interpretato come un grande atto d'amore questo suo volermi dimostrare lealtà e preoccupazione per il mio futuro. Sono stata sorpresa e molto felice di dirgli di sì e mi sono sposata convintissima e serena con la persona che credevo di avere al mio fianco per sempre. So che per me sarebbe stato così, per me una promessa è una promessa, e probabilmente lo sarà, nel mio cuore. Dopo un anno invece, è capitato tutto quello che non avrei mai voluto vivere, ora non ci vediamo più, mi tradisce con un'altra, vive da un'altra parte, e io sono distrutta. Non so cosa dire, pensavo di non aver fatto un colpo di testa, eppure... non esistono regole universali, non esistono ricette. La vita è come la roulette russa.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Da quando ero una ragazzina, io non mi sono mai voluta sposare, non credevo nel matrimonio, non mi piaceva andare ai matrimoni degli altri, non sopportavo nemmeno le cerimonie nuziali... e fino alla soglia dei 40, non sopportavo nemmeno l'idea di convivere... poi, a 50 anni, dopo dieci di convivenza, il mio ultimo e definitivo compagno, il grande amore, mi ha proposto il matrimonio, anche per semplificarci la vita in tante cose pratiche e per la mia sicurezza, perchè "non si sa mai"... l'ho interpretato come un grande atto d'amore questo suo volermi dimostrare lealtà e preoccupazione per il mio futuro. Sono stata sorpresa e molto felice di dirgli di sì e mi sono sposata convintissima e serena con la persona che credevo di avere al mio fianco per sempre. So che per me sarebbe stato così, per me una promessa è una promessa, e probabilmente lo sarà, nel mio cuore. Dopo un anno invece, è capitato tutto quello che non avrei mai voluto vivere, ora non ci vediamo più, mi tradisce con un'altra, vive da un'altra parte, e io sono distrutta. Non so cosa dire, pensavo di non aver fatto un colpo di testa, eppure... non esistono regole universali, non esistono ricette. La vita è come la roulette russa.


Brava, Eledriel, così... a raccontare si mettono a posto dei pezzi, si tracciano delle distanze tra ciò che si è vissuto e che in qualche modo è passato e non ci riguarda se non come spettatori. Non giudicarti, guardati come un personaggio, non come una persona... metti in fila i fatti senza giudizio, senza sentenze, senza attribuire loro un significato complessivo, perché non ce l'hanno, perché finché si è vivi, e tu lo sei, tu lo sei, la nostra storia nessuno può avere la presunzione di delimitarla entro categorie definitorie, nemmeno noi stessi..., fai come se percorressi una galleria di quadri in cui ti vedi rappresentata, che però non ti identificano, perché sono tanti e differenti, anche l'ultimo, che ti pare definitivo per l'investimento che vi avevi fatto, non lo è. Tu sei viva, sei qui, hai avuto il coraggio di aprirti a questa piccola comunità di persone, molte delle quali hanno storie atroci... Non sei diversa dagli altri, sei grande come siamo grandi tutti, sei ferita come lo sono o lo sono stati tutti coloro che hanno subito il crollo devastante di un'illusione d'eterno. Da quello che hai raccontato di te, sei anche una donna piena di risorse. E checché ne pensi, l'amore non bussa una sola volta nella vita. Tu hai amato in ritardo, quell'abbandono delle difese, quello slancio che si vive di solito a 20 anni, l'hai vissuto a 40, ma ne sei stata capace, e di questo devi essere fiera, invece che considerarlo un errore. Non è mai sbagliato amare, mai.


----------



## LTD (3 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Brava, Eledriel, così... a raccontare si mettono a posto dei pezzi, si tracciano delle distanze tra ciò che si è vissuto e che in qualche modo è passato e non ci riguarda se non come spettatori. Non giudicarti, guardati come un personaggio, non come una persona... metti in fila i fatti senza giudizio, senza sentenze, senza attribuire loro un significato complessivo, perché non ce l'hanno, perché finché si è vivi, e tu lo sei, tu lo sei, la nostra storia nessuno può avere la presunzione di delimitarla entro categorie definitorie, nemmeno noi stessi..., fai come se percorressi una galleria di quadri in cui ti vedi rappresentata, che però non ti identificano, perché sono tanti e differenti, anche l'ultimo, che ti pare definitivo per l'investimento che vi avevi fatto, non lo è. Tu sei viva, sei qui, hai avuto il coraggio di aprirti a questa piccola comunità di persone, molte delle quali hanno storie atroci... Non sei diversa dagli altri, sei grande come siamo grandi tutti, sei ferita come lo sono o lo sono stati tutti coloro che hanno subito il crollo devastante di un'illusione d'eterno. Da quello che hai raccontato di te, sei anche una donna piena di risorse. E checché ne pensi, l'amore non bussa una sola volta nella vita. Tu hai amato in ritardo, quell'abbandono delle difese, quello slancio che si vive di solito a 20 anni, l'hai vissuto a 40, ma ne sei stata capace, e di questo devi essere fiera, invece che considerarlo un errore. Non è mai sbagliato amare, mai.




Non ho amato in ritardo, no... il mio primo amore è stato a 20 anni, una storia travolgente, quasi violenta e piena di passione, finita abbastanza presto, problematica per motivi diversi ( lui era un tipo con precedenti di droga ecc) ma molto importante e difficile da superare. Ci ho impiegato tre anni a riprendermi e a uscire con un altro ragazzo, dopo. Ma l'ho superato. Mi sono buttata sul lavoro, ho pianto, ma sono andata avanti alla fine. E' questo che forse non sono riuscita a esprimere bene. Ho amato altre volte nella vita, e non erano storielle senza senso, ero coinvolta e innamorata davvero. Quello che non riesco a dire rispetto alla mia situazione di oggi, è qualcosa di diverso dal dolore per la fine di un amore, per quanto grande e doloroso possa essere. E' un lutto che si rinnova ogni mattina, un'amputazione grave. Questa volta è come se dentro di me non ci fosse rimasto più nulla, solo una voragine di dolore nero e profondissimo, un abisso pauroso. E' l'incredulità di non riconoscere più una persona, quell'unica specialissima persona che era parte di te, oltre l'amore, oltre la coppia. Come se mi specchiassi ora e scoprissi di avere due nasi. Non riconosco più neanche me. Forse le altre volte perdevo una persona, questa volta ho perso me stessa.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Non ho amato in ritardo, no... il mio primo amore è stato a 20 anni, una storia travolgente, quasi violenta e piena di passione, finita abbastanza presto, problematica per motivi diversi ( lui era un tipo con precedenti di droga ecc) ma molto importante e difficile da superare. Ci ho impiegato tre anni a riprendermi e a uscire con un altro ragazzo, dopo. Ma l'ho superato. Mi sono buttata sul lavoro, ho pianto, ma sono andata avanti alla fine. E' questo che forse non sono riuscita a esprimere bene. Ho amato altre volte nella vita, e non erano storielle senza senso, ero coinvolta e innamorata davvero. Quello che non riesco a dire rispetto alla mia situazione di oggi, è qualcosa di diverso dal dolore per la fine di un amore, per quanto grande e doloroso possa essere. E' un lutto che si rinnova ogni mattina, un'amputazione grave. Questa volta è come se dentro di me non ci fosse rimasto più nulla, solo una voragine di dolore nero e profondissimo, un abisso pauroso. E' l'incredulità di non riconoscere più una persona, quell'unica specialissima persona che era parte di te, oltre l'amore, oltre la coppia. Come se mi specchiassi ora e scoprissi di avere due nasi. Non riconosco più neanche me. Forse le altre volte perdevo una persona, questa volta ho perso me stessa.


L'impressione di non riconoscersi e di irrealtà è comune in questi casi.


----------



## Divì (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Concordo moltissimo. Il matrimonio(civile) è un'assunzione di responsabilità verso una persona che si fa nei confronti della persona stessa ma anche della società, non è affatto un patto di coppia. Ci si prende una grande responsabilità, quella di essere il primo sostegno morale e materiale di una persona, di non lasciarla ad affrontare da sola avversità o malattie, di prendersi cura di lei. Queste sono le responsabilità alle quali si viene richiamati dallo Stato quando non si ottemperano i doveri coniugali. E dato che tra le responsabilità c'è anche quella di agire in suo nome dove questa persona non possa, si capisce quanto grande sia l'onere che ci si accolla. La famiglia è una cellula, un organismo fondante della nostra società, piaccia o non piaccia, da millenni. A volte l'organismo è malato ma il più delle volte svolge egregiamente il suo compito. Ora: se chiamassimo il matrimonio civile UNIONE civile per tutti, sarebbe etimologicamente più corretto. Se questa unione fosse estesa a tutti i cittadini indipendentemente dal sesso dei fondanti, sarebbe più giusto(secondo me), proprio perchè il senso civile della famiglia prescinde dal sesso di chi la forma. Una famiglia(sempre civilmente) può essere fatta di due o più individui che hanno O legami di sangue O dichiarato di volerla formare pubblicamente. Non ci sono moltre altre alternative. Lo stato non può basarsi su notizie aleatorie, nè i nostri diritti possono essere reclamati su una base aleatoria. Nel fondare una famiglia non vi è nulla di romantico se non nelle intenzioni che portano a quel passo ma che bisognerebbe mettere un attimo da parte, prima di arrivare a firmare qualcosa di cui spesso non si coglie la portata.


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma chiamiamolo pure matrimonio!
Adattiamo ai tempi, come si è sempre fatto, l'istituto.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Da quando ero una ragazzina, io non mi sono mai voluta sposare, non credevo nel matrimonio, non mi piaceva andare ai matrimoni degli altri, non sopportavo nemmeno le cerimonie nuziali... e fino alla soglia dei 40, non sopportavo nemmeno l'idea di convivere... poi, a 50 anni, dopo dieci di convivenza, il mio ultimo e definitivo compagno, il grande amore, mi ha proposto il matrimonio, anche per semplificarci la vita in tante cose pratiche e per la mia sicurezza, perchè "non si sa mai"... l'ho interpretato come un grande atto d'amore questo suo volermi dimostrare lealtà e preoccupazione per il mio futuro. Sono stata sorpresa e molto felice di dirgli di sì e mi sono sposata convintissima e serena con la persona che credevo di avere al mio fianco per sempre. So che per me sarebbe stato così, per me una promessa è una promessa, e probabilmente lo sarà, nel mio cuore. Dopo un anno invece, è capitato tutto quello che non avrei mai voluto vivere, ora non ci vediamo più, mi tradisce con un'altra, vive da un'altra parte, e io sono distrutta. Non so cosa dire, pensavo di non aver fatto un colpo di testa, eppure... non esistono regole universali, non esistono ricette. La vita è come la roulette russa.


Benvenuta, che scritto in questo posto ha tutto un suo perchè. 

Mi dispiace per quello che hai passato e stai passando, hai dimenticato però una cosa importante, per me è la più importante di tutte, quella regola che è basilare, fondamentale, sai quale? Quella dove sentirsi feriti, umiliati etc è una strada che deve passare soprattutto su se stessi, non su gli sbagli di altri! 
Si ci si sente persi e soggettivamente ed a vari stadi si ha dentro in miscuglio di sensazioni ed emozioni che torturano, non dimenticarti però che alcune sensazioni, emozioni etc non devi viverli per lo sbaglio di qualche altra persona.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chiamiamolo pure matrimonio!
> Adattiamo ai tempi, come si è sempre fatto, l'istituto.


ma io disgiungerei semplicemente le unioni dalla finalità procreativa che sempre più spesso è assente soprattutto nelle coppie etero. Comunque non sposta tanto se la parola resta la stessa. Credo però che cambiare l'istituto senza cambiarne il nome, con un'evoluzione così importante, sia lasciare le cose incomplete.
Basta che non ci sia in mezzo la parola patto che mi fa raggricciare.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io disgiungerei semplicemente le unioni dalla finalità procreativa che sempre più spesso è assente soprattutto nelle coppie etero. Comunque non sposta tanto se la parola resta la stessa. Credo però che cambiare l'istituto senza cambiarne il nome, con un'evoluzione così importante, sia lasciare le cose incomplete.
> Basta che non ci sia in mezzo la parola patto che mi fa raggricciare.


Conosco una coppia che non ha voluto figli che ha avuto un matrimonio durato quarant'anni, fino alla morte di lei. Non direi che il loro non era un matrimonio, come non lo direi di una coppia gay.

Un mio amico gay è andato a un matrimonio e la sposa gli ha dato il suo bouquet. Si è commosso e anch'io quando l'ho saputo. 
Penso che l'aspirazione delle coppie gay al matrimonio e non a un riconoscimento legale dovrebbe farci riflettere sul senso di questo istituto. E anche su..le conseguenze dell'amore.


----------



## Fantastica (5 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> L'amore non è sinonimo di matrimonio infatti. Il matrimonio alla fine credo sia semplicemente un deterrente.
> Non cogliere l'importanza di una simile assunzione di responsabilità non è sempre un fatto di mera ignoranza, diciamo anche che c'è chi si sposa nonostante sappia che poi quelle promesse è facile che non le mantiene. Il matrimonio alla fine si riduce alla valenza che può avere un collante che, scevro da implicazioni romantiche, in funzione della società tenta in qualche modo di tenere unito qualcosa che altrimenti potrebbe rompersi con più facilità. Una nostra invenzione, come la colla. Non saprei, sembrerebbe piuttosto un sostituto tecnico dei sentimenti. Perché, fosse per noi, dovrebbero bastare solo quelli a tenerci legati e a rispettarci.


Questo post riassume bene anche la mia opinione (che assai meno ben argomentata, coincide con quella di Ipazia). Il mio uomo non mi ha voluta sposare non perché non voleva assumersi delle responsabilità, ché anzi se ne è assunte senza dichiararlo e le ha sempre onorate perfettamente, ma perché non capiva, da adulto vaccinato dal matrimonio già vissuto, a cosa servisse la colla _sociale_, dal momento che la fabbricavamo noi due. 
L'assunzione di responsabilità che dà la colla sociale è un espediente appunto sociale che serve ed è utile a un sacco di cose, -non ultima, in Italia, allo scarico dei doveri dello Stato sociale sulle spalle delle famiglie, ossia perlopiù delle donne, scandalo italiano di cui non si parla mai, vergogna- ma di cui fare a meno è sinonimo -per me- di coraggio e fiducia. Quanto alla richiesta super-legittima degli e delle omosessuali, credo che lì giochi proprio questa voglia di aprirsi alla società, di sapere di farne parte a tutti gli effetti, questa voglia sacrosanta di appartenere alla pari al corpo sociale. Due uomini che si amano, si amano a prescindere dal matrimonio. Ma il matrimonio vale per il suo coté sociale, per il marchio che appone, quello dell'uguaglianza.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

Belle balle. Ci si sposa per assumersi responsabilità e non sfuggirne quando saranno pesanti. È una scommessa con se stessi e con la propria capacità di amare, nel bene e nel male.
Se si rifiuta questo ovvero si dice che ci si assumeranno responsabilità finché si vorrà e questa premessa è una dichiarazione pregiudiziale di amore a termine.
Ed questo il senso della richiesta di matrimonio dei gay. Il resto potrebbero averlo ugualmente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Belle balle. Ci si sposa per assumersi responsabilità e non sfuggirne quando saranno pesanti. È una scommessa con se stessi e con la propria capacità di amare, nel bene e nel male.
> Se si rifiuta questo ovvero si dice che ci si assumeranno responsabilità finché si vorrà e questa premessa è una dichiarazione pregiudiziale di amore a termine.
> Ed questo il senso della richiesta di matrimonio dei gay. Il resto potrebbero averlo ugualmente.



Quoto


----------



## JON (5 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Belle balle. Ci si sposa per assumersi responsabilità e non sfuggirne quando saranno pesanti. È una scommessa con se stessi e con la propria capacità di amare, nel bene e nel male.
> Se si rifiuta questo ovvero si dice che ci si assumeranno responsabilità finché si vorrà e questa premessa è una dichiarazione pregiudiziale di amore a termine.
> Ed questo il senso della richiesta di matrimonio dei gay. Il resto potrebbero averlo ugualmente.


Brunè, io credo nel valore aggiunto dal matrimonio ad una relazione seria mitigata dalle responsabilità.
Ma il matrimonio non favorisce l'assunzione di quelle responsabilità, men che meno le garantisce. Ma quanta gente si sposa e poi fa il cazzo che gli pare? Quanti/e cercano il matrimonio per un'idea folle di completezza pur sapendo che non rinunceranno alle proprie porcate?

Il matrimonio suggella promesse già fatte, conclama assunzioni di responsabilità già dichiarate, al partner e a se stessi. E' un rito, che senza intenzioni non apporta alcun vantaggio. Il problema è che il matrimonio è alla portata di chiunque.


----------



## Tessa (5 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Brunè, io credo nel valore aggiunto dal matrimonio ad una relazione seria mitigata dalle responsabilità.
> Ma il matrimonio non favorisce l'assunzione di quelle responsabilità, men che meno le garantisce. Ma quanta gente si sposa e poi fa il cazzo che gli pare? Quanti/e cercano il matrimonio per un'idea folle di completezza pur sapendo che non rinunceranno alle proprie porcate?
> 
> Il matrimonio suggella promesse già fatte, conclama assunzioni di responsabilità già dichiarate, al partner e a se stessi. E' un rito, che senza intenzioni non apporta alcun vantaggio. Il problema è che il matrimonio è alla portata di chiunque.


Quoto. 
Vedi un po' cosa scrive il nuovo utente narciso. 
Sposato.


----------



## JON (5 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Vedi un po' cosa scrive il nuovo utente narciso.
> Sposato.


Infatti, leggevo. Roba da matti, ma cerco di comprenderlo. E' palesemente fuori di testa.


----------



## Eratò (5 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Vedi un po' cosa scrive il nuovo utente narciso.
> Sposato.


E sposato?!


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Brunè, io credo nel valore aggiunto dal matrimonio ad una relazione seria mitigata dalle responsabilità.
> Ma il matrimonio non favorisce l'assunzione di quelle responsabilità, men che meno le garantisce. Ma quanta gente si sposa e poi fa il cazzo che gli pare? Quanti/e cercano il matrimonio per un'idea folle di completezza pur sapendo che non rinunceranno alle proprie porcate?
> 
> Il matrimonio suggella promesse già fatte, conclama assunzioni di responsabilità già dichiarate, al partner e a se stessi. E' un rito, che senza intenzioni non apporta alcun vantaggio. Il problema è che il matrimonio è alla portata di chiunque.



Come la patente. Ma non è che non serve solo perché guidano anche le teste di siluro.


----------



## Tessa (5 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E sposato?!


Piccolo dettaglio che aveva trascurato.....


----------



## Divì (5 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Belle balle. Ci si sposa per assumersi responsabilità e non sfuggirne quando saranno pesanti. È una scommessa con se stessi e con la propria capacità di amare, nel bene e nel male.
> Se si rifiuta questo ovvero si dice che ci si assumeranno responsabilità finché si vorrà e questa premessa è una dichiarazione pregiudiziale di amore a termine.
> Ed questo il senso della richiesta di matrimonio dei gay. Il resto potrebbero averlo ugualmente.


Quoto pure io. Che infatti sostengo che il matrimonio degli omosessuali dovrebbe essere ammesso.

Consideravo una farloccata la legge sui DICO perché tentavano di legiferare sull'esistenza di un legame affettivo per non dire che anche due persone dello stesso sesso possono essere famiglia riconosciuta giuridicamente.
Abbiamo rischiato di introdurre una norma che avrebbe consentito la poligamia ....

Aveva ragione Occam, la soluzione dei problemi migliore è sempre la più semplice.


----------



## Eratò (5 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Piccolo dettaglio che aveva trascurato.....


Assurdo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Brunè, io credo nel valore aggiunto dal matrimonio ad una relazione seria mitigata dalle responsabilità.
> Ma il matrimonio non favorisce l'assunzione di quelle responsabilità, men che meno le garantisce. Ma quanta gente si sposa e poi fa il cazzo che gli pare? Quanti/e cercano il matrimonio per un'idea folle di completezza pur sapendo che non rinunceranno alle proprie porcate?
> 
> Il matrimonio suggella promesse già fatte, conclama assunzioni di responsabilità già dichiarate, al partner e a se stessi. E' un rito, che senza intenzioni non apporta alcun vantaggio. Il problema è che il matrimonio è alla portata di chiunque.


Tutto si può fare dal guidare l'auto irresponsabilmente all'avere figli pensando che siano bambolotti da mettere su e giù a piacere.
L'irresponsabilità di pochi o molti non cambia il significato dell'istituto matrimoniale.
Lo so bene perché l'ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle.
Ma, benché ci sia chi si assume la responsabilità pensando di non assumersela, l'assunzione di responsabilità è sancita dalla legge. In articolare il prendersi cura l'uno dell'altro.
Chi invece rifiuta di sposarsi ha ben chiaro che non intende assumersi quella responsabilità.
Ad esempio, all'inizio della mia storia con quello che sarebbe diventato poi mio marito, io non volevo sposarmi perché non ero certa dei miei sentimenti e dell'assunzione di responsabilità. Quando ci siamo sposati sì.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come la patente. Ma non è che non serve solo perché guidano anche le teste di siluro.


Urca, l'avevi già detto. Ho risposto prima di leggerti.


----------



## Fantastica (6 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto si può fare dal guidare l'auto irresponsabilmente all'avere figli pensando che siano bambolotti da mettere su e giù a piacere.
> L'irresponsabilità di pochi o molti non cambia il significato dell'istituto matrimoniale.
> Lo so bene perché l'ho sperimentato sulla mia pelle.
> Ma, benché ci sia chi si assume la responsabilità pensando di non assumersela, l'assunzione di responsabilità è sancita dalla legge. In articolare il prendersi cura l'uno dell'altro.
> ...


È esattamente questo sancito "prendersi cura dell'altro" che, proprio perché segnala pubblicamente un mutamento di status, è escludente di tutti quelli che non sono "il tuo" altro a darmi la misura dell'utilità sociale del matrimonio e anche a riconfermare quello che è stato già detto da Ipazia e da JON e cioè che funziona come deterrente. Che poi non sia vissuto così da chi si sposa, questo certo che può essere, ma è dell'istituto in sé che qui si ragiona. Mi pare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

È un deterrente per chi non ama o ha paura di amare.


----------

